# Take 2 - Clarkys Journal - 2014 Will Be My Year!



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi de hi all

Starting a new one of these as the last one kinda fell by the wayside a bit. Have spent the last month doing the 'One Month Recomp' challenge in another thread and have managed to get myself rededicated to training and diet etc.

Hitting 29 in two weeks and have decided finally where I want to go with all this training, around this time next year before I hit the big 3-0 I want to enter in a comp, just so I can say I have done it. On my bucket list and I am at that point now with my body where I feel with the right training and diet etc I could do it I feel.

So how this work will be obviously daily training / dietary updates etc, and on or around the 30th of each month I will post progress pictures and measurements. So here is me as of now, for some reason my bloody phone has rotated the bloody pictures and I cant be bothered to figure to how to fix it, so apologies for the crooked necks.



Body weight as it stands today is 93.5kg, havent measured bodyfat but would guess around the 14-15% mark (anyone disagrees please say as was a guesstimate)

Will get measurements up later

Happy reading!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

in! you gonna get a prep coach for comp?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So today due to an existing injury (strained intercostal on my left side) I trained arms, tend to not split arms out on its own but thought best to as I wanted to get in the gym and do something. So workout went as below

Straight Bar Pushdowns

WU Set 30kg 20x

50kg 20x

60kg 20x

70kg 20x

Dropset 40kg 20x

DB Skull Crushers

10kg 15x

12.5k 12x

15kg 10x

Single Arm Pull Down

10kg 20x

15kg 15x

20kg 12x

Drop 10kg 12x

Bent Over Rope Extension

30kg 20x

40kg 20x

50kg 20x

60kg 12x

DB curls standing

15kg 12x

17.5kg 10x

20kg 8x

EZ Bar Preachers

20kg (+ bar) 15x

30kg 10x

20kg till failure

On these after every full rep I was doing a half rep motion and then going all the way back down, these weren't included in my rep count. Get a real nice pump from these.

Hammer Curls DB

16kg 10x

14kg 12x

12kg 15x

21's

15kg, 17.5kg & 20kg

Well by the end of that I was f*cked!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> in! you gonna get a prep coach for comp?


Will do mate yeah, theres a couple of lads at the gym that I have been speaking to that are interested in helping out, just need to look at comps and dates etc and then work back from there I suppose.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Subbed! Good luck with it all buddy


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Subbed! Good luck with it all buddy


Cheers matey! Keep me in the loop regarding the next recomp / bulk and I will be there front and centre


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right so first day of this journals food so far;

Breakfast - Big bowl of oats & Protein shake

Post workout shake with some fruit and handful of nuts

Lunch - Pasta & tuna with some grated cheese - Massive portion

Afternoon snack - peanut butter on brown toast

Evening meal will be Salmon En Croute and a few potatoes and bit of broccoli

Pre bed shake

I will look at and once I found the comp and confirmed dates / training cycle etc measure macros etc but at the minute no real need or desire to do.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sat in my car shaking after that leg workout. Will endeavour to get home and write it up without crashing my car....

Wish me luck!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right so here we go, leg workout today

Leg Press

150kg 20x

200kg 15x

250kg 12x

Squats

80kg 20x

100kg 15x

120kg 12x

Dropset 80kg till failure

Laying Leg Curls

40kg 20x

45kg 15x

50kg 15x

Leg Extensions

91kg 20x

98kg 15x

105kg 12x

Dropset 56kg 20x

Standing Calves

Full Stack 3 sets of 20-25 reps

Seated Calves

80kg 4 sets of 20-25 reps

Walking like a rugby team have done the train on my @rsehole!!!!!!!!


----------



## JKHT (Feb 27, 2013)

best of luck!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JKHT said:


> best of luck!


Thanks mate! The long road begins now!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Back from tesco, £200 out of pocket but basically got an entire months worth of meat and veg so well chuffed


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

All the best mate


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> All the best mate


Cheers mate


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sit rep after legs yesterday, went to stand up out of bed at 2 this morning. Fell straight forward and headbutt the wall. Good times.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Sit rep after legs yesterday, went to stand up out of bed at 2 this morning. Fell straight forward and headbutt the wall. Good times.


rofl. fk me we are a right pair. self injurying

get to the butchers or aldi, tesco meat is such a rip off or try musclefood!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> rofl. fk me we are a right pair. self injurying
> 
> get to the butchers or aldi, tesco meat is such a rip off or try musclefood!


It was convenience mate; I already had a load of meat in the freezer from my last shop so just topped up and brought a moutain load of frozen greens to go with it.

Will be hitting up Musclefoods when I get my quarterly bonus come through in a couple of weeks, skint as fck at the minute 

I think even my 2 year old son laughed at me when I got out of bed this morning and couldn't bloody move. The bird I am seeing just looks at me the couple of days after leg and shakes her head in disapproval hahahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Hahaha take her to do legs then she will understand


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Hahaha take her to do legs then she will understand


Exactly what I am going to do; maybe wont load the bar up the same as what I do on squats as shes only 5ft tall and likely to kill herself ha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right so yesterday was chest day;

Bench Press

WU Set - 80kg 12x

WU Set - 100kg 10x

120kg 8x

130kg 6x

DB incline press

WU Set 25kg 12x

35kg 10x

45kg 8x

Cable Cross Over

25kg 20x

35kg 15x

40kg 12x

D/S 20kg till failure

Pec Dec

70kg 12x

84kg 10x

98kg 8x

Dips

BW 12x

BW +10kg 10x

BW +20kg 10x

Was going to do some bicep work but was knackered at the end and it was about 45 degrees in my gym so thought best against it

Rest day today, actually happy about it. Feeling rather drained and need a day of doing nowt.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good sesh mate, strong benching


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Good luck boyo, im sure you'll get on with it easily !


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Good sesh mate, strong benching


Cheers mate. Was well chuffed with that. Haven't tried to see what my 1RM is for a while now so after yesterday may have to give it a go.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Good luck boyo, im sure you'll get on with it easily !


Cheers bud! Glad to see you bk! Haha


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers bud! Glad to see you bk! Haha


haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> haha


Wtf happened?! I missed the drama


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Wtf happened?! I missed the drama


well i love an argument, and that fact mixed with being bored hot stressed and sweating my temper wore thin and next thing i know, ban hammer lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> well i love an argument, and that fact mixed with being bored hot stressed and sweating my temper wore thin and next thing i know, ban hammer lol


Good work! Haha


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good work! Haha


haha the guy was annoying though seriously oh myyyyyy. anyway mate, i wont clog up your new journal with this junk!! GET LIFTIN


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> haha the guy was annoying though seriously oh myyyyyy. anyway mate, i wont clog up your new journal with this junk!! GET LIFTIN


More junk the better mate! Makes it look like people are interested hahaha

Anyways back day tomorrow! Best get my sleep in before I cripple myself in the morn ha


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> More junk the better mate! Makes it look like people are interested hahaha
> 
> Anyways back day tomorrow! Best get my sleep in before I cripple myself in the morn ha


i thought it was only me that did that haha, we're on track dont worry loool

i just done back today... so tired recently, feels like i been labouring all day come 5pm


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right so back day and I thought for the first time in a while I would do some deadlifts.

Well chuffed with where my strength is seeing as I haven't done any for at least two to three months. Workout went as below

Deadlifts

100kg 10x

140kg 8x

180kg 4x

200kg 1x

Lat pull down

70kg 12x

84kg 8x

98kg 6x

Rear Flies

70kg 12x

77kg 10x

84kg 10x

Stiff arm rope pull downs

50kg 15x

60kg 12x

70kg 10x

Was done in by the end of this. Normally would throw in some bicep or tricep work but thought best against half hearting it.

Post workout shake done. Cod in the oven and veg on the hob.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strong deadlifting mate!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Strong deadlifting mate!


Cheers mate. Will get a vid next week. Going to go for a 210 or 220kg 1rep.

My brother who is considerably bigger and stronger naturally has got to 235kg so I'm determined to beat that! Family rivalry haha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I might have a go of 200kg on Monday, didn't get it a fortnight ago, even though I've done it about 2 years ago. Anavar is increasing all my lifts so I'd be surprised if I don't get it!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I might have a go of 200kg on Monday, didn't get it a fortnight ago, even though I've done it about 2 years ago. Anavar is increasing all my lifts so I'd be surprised if I don't get it!


Good work mate, let us know how you get on with it.

Got to love the var!!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Now beginning to remember why I dislike deadlifts so much, fcking back is killing already 

Oh well, no pain, no gain!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So today is my favourite day of the week, shoulders and calves. IMO my two best features that I have.

Good hour, hour and fifteen in the gym today with high pace and intensity to the workout

Smith bb press

WU 40kg 15x

70kg 10x

80kg 8x

Seated laterals DB

10kg 12x

12.5 10x

15kg 8x

DB front raises

12.5kg 12x

15kg 10x

17.5kg 8x

7.5kg 20x

Cable laterals (behind back)

10kg 15x

15kg 12x

Smith shrugs (behind back)

40kg 20x

80kg 12x

80kg 8x 3sec pause at top

Barbell shrugs (front)

80kg 8x 4sets

Seated calves

80kg 25x 4sets

Standing calves

Stack 25x 4sets

Already hurting but loved every second of it.

Post workout shake down, following on from my oats and 6 egg omelette this morning when I woke up.

Extra lean beef mince with fresh home made bolognese sauce and some brown pasta for lunch and then off on a date to some seafood place later.

May allow myself a glass of wine or half a beer. Seldom like drinking on training days in all honesty.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Not the best pic but the baby cows are growing. Just need to get on the sunbed so I don't look like Casper the ghost!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Linguine Bolognese. Nom nom nom.

Need a nap after chowing that down.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Food Looks lovely, good session and enjoy your date!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Food Looks lovely, good session and enjoy your date!


Cheers bud! You got a journal going? Let me know and I'll sub into it.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes I have, it's called faultline vol.3 the rebuild :thumbup:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yes I have, it's called faultline vol.3 the rebuild :thumbup:


Good man, I'll get involved now!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

A bit late but I'm joining for the ride. Hope all goes well with the comp prep and all.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Just on a personal note, date went really well. Defo seeing this girl again.

Want to hit legs today, calves are on fire from yesterday still. Going to give it a cpl of hours before I go down so will see what they're like in a bit.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Decided on leg day.... Well focusing more on quads today, can honestly say that they haven't felt as pumped as this post workout in a LONG time!!!

Leg Press

250kg 10x 3 sets

Squats

100kg 10x

140kg 8x

160kg 4x

Leg extension

77kg 20x

84kg 15x

91kg 15x

119kg 6x

49kg TF

91kg 10x

35kg TF

56kg 20x

DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mid set



Post workout


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

sub'd.

very similar stats to me i think, altho my legs are like chickens :lol: should be good!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> sub'd.
> 
> very similar stats to me i think, altho my legs are like chickens :lol: should be good!


Cheers bud.... I'll get sub'd on yours.

My legs are the weakest point of me I feel so really trying any and every shock tactic possible to make the stubborn [email protected] grow haha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers bud.... I'll get sub'd on yours.
> 
> My legs are the weakest point of me I feel so really trying any and every shock tactic possible to make the stubborn [email protected] grow haha


lol im the same mate....altho mine are coming on rapidly....there still tiny compaired to upper  daft cvnt i was neglecting them anyway pmsl.

how tall are u bud?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol im the same mate....altho mine are coming on rapidly....there still tiny compaired to upper  daft cvnt i was neglecting them anyway pmsl.
> 
> how tall are u bud?


EXACTLY the same bud, one day I looked and thought what a cvnt I looked like and since then they have been my primary focus.

6ft mate. 95kg this morning.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> EXACTLY the same bud, one day I looked and thought what a cvnt I looked like and since then they have been my primary focus.
> 
> 6ft mate. 95kg this morning.


lol...we'll get there 

aye very similar to me mate. whats the game plan...cut/bulk/lean bulk?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol...we'll get there
> 
> aye very similar to me mate. whats the game plan...cut/bulk/lean bulk?


Looking to bulk, relatively clean. I am hoping to get to anywhere from 100 - 110kg by beginning of next year with a view to then cutting down.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Looking to bulk, relatively clean. I am hoping to get to anywhere from 100 - 110kg by beginning of next year with a view to then cutting down.


good numbers...i was 108 about 10 week ago lol. cutting until november then got a wee 20week bulk comp in the pipeline


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right so today I've had the following;

Breakfast

Bowl of oats, some strawberries and a shake

Post workout whey protein shake about 12.

Lunch

6 scrambled eggs on brown toast and some salmon

Mid afternoon snack of some almonds and cashews

Evening meal

Pasta, tuna, sweet corn and a bit of cheese

Will have one more shake before bed.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Rest day today, feeling rather lethargic in all honesty.

Plus I've got a presentation to write for my sales director on Thursday which I need to submit for approval by five today..... Considering I haven't started it, may be an idea to do so?!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So cheat day is almost over, just smashed my favourite cheat meal down 6 sausages and 5 waffles and a **** load of ketchup.

Other than that I have been really good tbh, think its more to do with the fact I haven't got any crap in the cupboards and couldn't be bothered to go down the shop to get some.

Also presentation written, will no doubt make a cpl of amendments to it tomorrow ready for Thursday.

Feeling a lot better after resting up today, tomorrow being chest day looking fwd to it.

Will be working towards back day on Friday and going for a 210kg deadlift


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Back to it this morning, chest and biceps

Flat bench

80kg 12x

95kg 10x

115kg 8x

Incline Bench

60kg 15x

80kg 12x

100kg 10x

DB incline flies

15kg 15x

17.5kg 15x

20kg 12x

Cable cross overs

25kg 20x

35kg 20x

45kg 15x

Rope hammer curls

35kg 20x

45kg 20x

55kg 12x (3 sets)

Preacher ez bar curls

30kg +bar 15x (3 sets, with half rep inbetween each full rep)

2 sets of 21's at 25kg

Pumped for fun now!

Just had my post workout shake and traditional post workout meal of brown toast 2x and 6x eggs with a bit of salmon also.

BBQ tonight but will eating as healthy as I can and no alcohol.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Things seem to be moving along nicely in here. We share the same post workout meal, 6 scrambled eggs on toast. It tastes so good it's almost like a cheat meal.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Things seem to be moving along nicely in here. We share the same post workout meal, 6 scrambled eggs on toast. It tastes so good it's almost like a cheat meal.


Love it mate; throw a bit of hot sweet chilli sauce on the eggs... BOOM!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Wanted to get in the gym today and do some arm and ab work but been caught up with some customer issues at work 

Tomorrow is back day, looking to improve on my 200kg deadlift for 1x last week, aiming for a 210kg single. Have had heavier up in the past but when I was deadlifting regularly.

Will get the guy in the gym to film so I can check form etc as I'm certain there are areas that can be improved that in turn will increase the total weight I'm pulling.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well I've certainly got enough eggs for a few days. 48 large eggs right there. Boom.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

200kg deadlift is a very good pull. Don't think I will reach those type of numbers any time soon.

On my new bulking diet I'm getting through 40+ eggs a week along with plenty of meat, think I will need to invest in a bigger fridge.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> 200kg deadlift is a very good pull. Don't think I will reach those type of numbers any time soon.
> 
> On my new bulking diet I'm getting through 40+ eggs a week along with plenty of meat, think I will need to invest in a bigger fridge.


Sure you will bud. 

Haha yea I feel your pain mate. My freezer is full to the brim with chicken, turkey, steak etc and well you've seen the eggs. Bodybuilder problems hey?!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just fill the fridge with my food and if there's room then the rest of the family can have what's left.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I just fill the fridge with my food and if there's room then the rest of the family can have what's left.


Love that! 

Benefits of living on my own don't have to worry about that


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

If I lived alone I would be training every day and eating like a king.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> If I lived alone I would be training every day and eating like a king.


I do one most days.......... lets just say though I don't live in a fcking castle


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Managed to get a good six hours sleep which for me is unheard of.

Deadlift day today, will get this 210kg up, even if I don't do anything else in the gym today, that bitch is mine


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

****ing did it! 210kg for 1x rep. Training session and video to follow! BOOM!!!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

There we go; I know the form is a bit ropey but am absolutely chuffed that I got this up. If I can get the form back I am certain I will get back to the 230kg I pulled last year before long and my goal of a 250kg pull before year end.

@Tom90 @SamBucca @aad123 @JANIKvonD @sckeane - Please feel free to critique guys, always open to getting feedback or ideas on how to improve etc.

So back day today (obviously) and it went like this;

Deadlifts

100kg - 10x
140kg - 6x
180kg - 3x
210kg - 1x (Did have a rest and try this again a few minutes later but was blowing out of my **** by this point)

Seated Row

70kg - 15x
84kg - 10x
105kg - 8x

Lat Pulldown

70kg - 10x
91kg - 8x
112kg - 6x

Stiff Arm Pulldowns (Rope Attachment)

40kg 15x
60kg 12x
80kg 8x

2x Dropsets 40kg till failure

I threw a few lackluster sets of tricep work on at the end but in all honesty didn't really achieve much as I was done in, in a BIG way by this point!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just on toilet will watch in a minute haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Just on toilet will watch in a minute haha


Hahaha cheers for the update mate!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strong as fvck! I might try 210kg next week, I'll be impressed if I can get it with 89kg bod weight.

Lower back looks a bit arched when you lift, but you can't expect perfect form when you're lifting near 1rm.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking good bro. you on dem roids? 

only thing id say watch your back a touch maybe a bit flatter if you can? but good really getting strong mate^^


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye as @Tom90 said. i love deads but one bad move and your crippled for a week lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Strong as fvck! I might try 210kg next week, I'll be impressed if I can get it with 89kg bod weight.
> 
> Lower back looks a bit arched when you lift, but you can't expect perfect form when you're lifting near 1rm.


Cheers mate; yeah my form on my other lifts wasn't too bad, I was more concerned on getting it up. If I can get the form right I am certain I will hit the 250kg by year end.

Well I am only 95kg mate and managed to pull that so I cant see you being too far off if at all bud, no?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> looking good bro. you on dem roids?
> 
> only thing id say watch your back a touch maybe a bit flatter if you can? but good really getting strong mate^^


Maybe 

Cheers bud, yep had the belt on and will maybe drop the weight back for a cpl of weeks and get the form in check before I go up again to a 215kg or 220kg attempt


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers mate; yeah my form on my other lifts wasn't too bad, I was more concerned on getting it up. If I can get the form right I am certain I will hit the 250kg by year end.
> 
> Well I am only 95kg mate and managed to pull that so I cant see you being too far off if at all bud, no?


i reckon you could get more than 250kg mate when i have been training with bad alan and liam off here they could manage some serious weight at 95kg. just keep at it.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i reckon you could get more than 250kg mate when i have been training with bad alan and liam off here they could manage some serious weight at 95kg. just keep at it.


Cheers mate will do


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers mate; yeah my form on my other lifts wasn't too bad, I was more concerned on getting it up. If I can get the form right I am certain I will hit the 250kg by year end.
> 
> Well I am only 95kg mate and managed to pull that so I cant see you being too far off if at all bud, no?


I know what you mean, I've tried jerking the weight up before. Lately I keep my arms locked straight, roll the bar back to my shins then lift, no jerking.

I should be able to get it. I'll try and get someone to train with me and film the lift, never checked my own form before, always assumed it was good :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I know what you mean, I've tried jerking the weight up before. Lately I keep my arms locked straight, roll the bar back to my shins then lift, no jerking.
> 
> I should be able to get it. I'll try and get someone to train with me and film the lift, never checked my own form before, always assumed it was good :lol:


Always been scared to jerk the weight personally just looks painful lol

Definitely going to get the fella to tape me again, everytime I watch it I notice something else I could possibly try different


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cant see it mate.....but i dont deadlift, so ill say its fine PMSL. hows it going anyway?

ps- why the fuk do u put eggs in the fridge :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> cant see it mate.....but i dont deadlift, so ill say its fine PMSL. hows it going anyway?
> 
> ps- why the fuk do u put eggs in the fridge :lol:


Hahahahahaha cheers for the input dude!

Yeah training is on point, diet is on point, got a beautiful new mrs, kids are good, literally walking round like a dog with two dicks at the min! Haha how's tricks up your way?

Ha! Habit mate! No fcking storage in my kitchen lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

@ClarkyBoy alright mr strong wish I could get past 200kg ffs lol.

Looks good mate as people have said (although I'm no expert) try keep back straight and don't snag as much on the bar when pulling the lift, although both these things are hard when doing 1rm and i tend to arch my back when in higher weight DLs cause im more concerned about getting that weight off the floor than tekkers lol. that's all I'd have to say about it!! Strong bastard!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> @ClarkyBoy alright mr strong wish I could get past 200kg ffs lol.
> 
> Looks good mate as people have said (although I'm no expert) try keep back straight and don't snag as much on the bar when pulling the lift, although both these things are hard when doing 1rm and i tend to arch my back when in higher weight DLs cause im more concerned about getting that weight off the floor than tekkers lol. that's all I'd have to say about it!! Strong bastard!!


Hahaha cheers mate, yeah I noticed the 'snag' of my arms as you said it as well. Last thing I want to do is rupture or damage a bicep of tendons


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahaha cheers mate, yeah I noticed the 'snag' of my arms as you said it as well. Last thing I want to do is rupture or damage a bicep of tendons


That's alright, strength going well then i take it!!

Oh mate can you imagine the pain Jesus christ


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

subbed.

really impressive mate, is this deffo all natural? your chest stats seem to fly compared to mine!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> subbed.
> 
> really impressive mate, is this deffo all natural? your chest stats seem to fly compared to mine!


Cheers bud, nope not natural at all. Will surmise later the course I'm on at present. On my phone at the min so can't be bothered to type it up lil


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> That's alright, strength going well then i take it!!
> 
> Oh mate can you imagine the pain Jesus christ


Yea in certain areas, have hit a plateau with my chest strength but not too fussed as my chest is relatively large compared to the rest of me anyway so not a major concern at present. Still plugging away tho


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahahahahaha cheers for the input dude!
> 
> Yeah training is on point, diet is on point, got a beautiful new mrs, kids are good, literally walking round like a dog with two dicks at the min! Haha how's tricks up your way?
> 
> Ha! Habit mate! No fcking storage in my kitchen lol


all sounds ace mate! :thumb: im alright...had some personal shyte going on, but looking good now lol. took a step backwards this week i recon.....just doing daft things with diet, back on track next week!

also just planning away the wee winter bulk cycle


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers bud, nope not natural at all. Will surmise later the course I'm on at present. On my phone at the min so can't be bothered to type it up lil


that makes me feel better lol, you look great mate carry on never give up again!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> all sounds ace mate! :thumb: im alright...had some personal shyte going on, but looking good now lol. took a step backwards this week i recon.....just doing daft things with diet, back on track next week!
> 
> also just planning away the wee winter bulk cycle


Sorry to hear that mate glad it's all sorted tho!

What you got planned for your bulk?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> that makes me feel better lol, you look great mate carry on never give up again!


Cheers mate appreciate the kind words bro


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Watch this guy for some tips of deadlift form !!!!






What a cnut...


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Watch this guy for some tips of deadlift form !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proper cvnt!!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> There we go; I know the form is a bit ropey but am absolutely chuffed that I got this up. If I can get the form back I am certain I will get back to the 230kg I pulled last year before long and my goal of a 250kg pull before year end.
> 
> Please feel free to critique guys, always open to getting feedback or ideas on how to improve etc.
> 
> ...


 @faultline forgot to tag you as well bud; any advice / critique welcome mate on my form.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Last 'ckean' meal for a day or two. Taking the weekend off to spend it with the kids and new GF so going to relax, recoup, eat what I want and enjoy myself. Back to it Monday with a vengeance.


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

All going well in here pal, nice lift on the deadlift there, I doubt form can be 100% when your pulling over 200kgs, you just gotta gauge it yourself to be safe and not got an injury


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well today is day one of rest / cheat weekend and I am not going to lie I have eaten close on 8000 calories in pure and utter sh!t. You name it, I've eaten it today and I tell you what, I have loved every last moment of it.

Am already itching to get back in the gym but going to wait till Monday, dropping the kids back first thing tomorrow morning then off to see the GF and spend the day with her.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice cheat day, still time to get up to 10000 calories.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Nice cheat day, still time to get up to 10000 calories.


Going for it mate. Still got two packs of biscuits, a bag of aeros bubbles things, loads of yoghurts and a punnet of strawberries and cream to smash yet ha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Last day of rest weekend, spent it with my boys this morning and now at the gf's. Got a cheeky bit of afternoon cardio in  now settling down for a couple of beers and the 3rd series of the Inbetweeners.

Back to it tomorrow, leg session from hell planned for the morning, can't fcking wait!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Nothing like being sat outside the gym waiting for it to open.

Hurry the fck up!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right so leg day today; was going to follow @faultline 's routine he posted but stuck with what I had planned and will pick that up down he week.

So legs today went as follows;

Squats - Pulled the weight back as wanted to really concentrate on form and time the muscles were under tension

100kg 10x

100kg 10x

100kg 10x

120kg 8x

Smith Machine SLDL

5 sets @ 60kg till failure

Laying Leg Curls

35kg 15x

45kg 15x

55kg 8x

2x Dropsets of 35kg till failure

Leg Extensions

63kg 30x

70kg 20x

77kg 15x

84kg 12x

Seated Calves

5x sets of 80kg till failure - Normally between 8 & 15 reps on later sets

Standing Calf Raises

Stack 5x sets till failure - Normally between 12 & 20 reps on later sets

Walking like Bambi on ice now, luckily I am working from home today so legs are up on sofa and laptop is set up with everything within reach so I don't have to get up.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> View attachment 132518
> 
> 
> Last 'ckean' meal for a day or two. Taking the weekend off to spend it with the kids and new GF so going to relax, recoup, eat what I want and enjoy myself. Back to it Monday with a vengeance.


i cant tell if that looks awful or yummy lol hmmmmm


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i cant tell if that looks awful or yummy lol hmmmmm


Sicilian Chicken, Pasta, Parmesan & Salad..... BOOM!!!!! May look like sh!t but tastes like a freshly washed vagina  Yummy


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Sicilian Chicken, Pasta, Parmesan & Salad..... BOOM!!!!! May look like sh!t but tastes like a freshly washed vagina  Yummy


haha how u do the chicken? i fking hate anything but beef at the moment need to get my chicken tasting not like dry ****


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha how u do the chicken? i fking hate anything but beef at the moment need to get my chicken tasting not like dry ****


Go to Tesco and buy it ready done mate haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Go to Tesco and buy it ready done mate haha


pmsl sorted


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=267960750

that dont look to bad


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=267960750
> 
> that dont look to bad


They are sound mate; I try my best to cook fresh but when I am here there and everywhere with work I grab one of them. Can't really go wrong and 2 for £6 cant really knock the price bud!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=267960750
> 
> that dont look to bad


Only issue is the salt content mate, quite high but I don't have salt in anything else I eat tbf so don't really worry about it too much in all honesty


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> They are sound mate; I try my best to cook fresh but when I am here there and everywhere with work I grab one of them. Can't really go wrong and 2 for £6 cant really knock the price bud!


ye ideal if your on the road mate. salts not too bad any way lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nothing better than getting a whole chicken off the rotisserie in tesco, stripping it down, and putting it in a baguette with some chilli hummus, my fave!! Never even heard of Sicilian chicken..


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Chicken crown, runner beans, carrots and broccoli for tea. Boom.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> View attachment 132852
> 
> 
> Chicken crown, runner beans, carrots and broccoli for tea. Boom.


Back to the "clean" stuff then mate, all your cheat talk has got me hank for the w/e lol

Good read this journal too :thumb:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Back to the "clean" stuff then mate, all your cheat talk has got me hank for the w/e lol
> 
> Good read this journal too :thumb:


Haha yes mate, solid 4lb gain this weekend after my cheat! Lol Roll on next cheat day 

Cheers bud


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So hamstrings are absolutely on fire today, calves also. Have enjoyed the past two leg workouts where I have concentrated predominantly on either quads or hams instead of trying to focus on both, think it may be the way fwd for me at the minute just to stimulate some more growth.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

u out and about covering loads of miles today? 

u train am or pm?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> u out and about covering loads of miles today?
> 
> u train am or pm?


I'm in Vodafone HQ today mate for a team meeting all day so no training for me unfortunately 

It's my birthday tomorrow (I expect cards and presents  ) so got the day off and will be treating myself to a trip down to Crayford weights and fitness to train mate, going to smash my shoulders into oblivion before the Mrs takes me out at night for a meal and rapes me ha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'm in Vodafone HQ today mate for a team meeting all day so no training for me unfortunately
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow (I expect cards and presents  ) so got the day off and will be treating myself to a trip down to Crayford weights and fitness to train mate, going to smash my shoulders into oblivion before the Mrs takes me out at night for a meal and rapes me ha


oh sweet i like it at crayfords, mega gym lol. so your down south near Landan 

enjoy your birthday mate get some mother fking cake in you


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> oh sweet i like it at crayfords, mega gym lol. so your down south near Landan
> 
> enjoy your birthday mate get some mother fking cake in you


Best gym I've trained at mate. Normally go with @BatemanLondon but popping down on my tod tomorrow.

I'm just outside west London so bout an hour round the motorway for me.

No cake for me bro, big old bit of steak!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Best gym I've trained at mate. Normally go with @BatemanLondon but popping down on my tod tomorrow.
> 
> I'm just outside west London so bout an hour round the motorway for me.
> 
> No cake for me bro, big old bit of steak!


ha good lad ;D

jump on train for charring cross not far! or do u have to get 17 trains in to london?!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ha good lad ;D
> 
> jump on train for charring cross not far! or do u have to get 17 trains in to london?!


I refuse to do public transport matey! Ha

My company car is listed on the congestion zone list and I just claim parking back on expenses through work so it's a win win


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

It's my birthday mother fckrs, I will be naming and shaming everyone that hasn't sent me a card with at least ten pound in it.....


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy birthday buddy!

For me to send a card you'd have to give me your address. I hope you have bushes outside...


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Happy birthday buddy!
> 
> For me to send a card you'd have to give me your address. I hope you have bushes outside...


Cheers man!

Course I have, in the back garden looking into the bedroom


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy b'day pal, ill have a protein shake for you


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> Happy b'day pal, ill have a protein shake for you


Cheers bud!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right one thing I haven't done thus far is surmise what gear I am running or will be as of end of month;

So at present just been cruising on 1ml of WC sustanon a week.

As of end of month my planned cycle for 16 weeks will be 4ml of WC TestDeca 500 a week, 2ml Monday & 2ml Thursday.

Along with this I will be running 100mg of Var ed for the first 4-5 weeks, unsure whether to stick with ROHM as always have had great gains and results on these or give British Dragon a go as have been hearing good things about them also as of late.

Also will for the first time be running HGH at 4ius per day, 2ius AM and 2ius PM.

Weight as it stands is approx 96-98kg dependent on food and water intake etc. aiming to get close to 105-110kg if possible and then planning cut etc after the bulk cycle.

Any thoughts or ideas on the above guys?


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> View attachment 133054


Cheers buddy


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Stick with rohm and run 4iu in morning if ur not using peps. If you can afford it try 8iu. They the 200iu orig hyge kits?

Happy birthday to you the dbol is in the post


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Get back on that Varox pussy


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Get back on that Varox pussy


Hahahahahaha yes sir!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Stick with rohm and run 4iu in morning if ur not using peps. If you can afford it try 8iu. They the 200iu orig hyge kits?
> 
> Happy birthday to you the dbol is in the post


Yes mate the 200iu kits. Can't afford 8ius ed with two kids bud, if I could I would trust me! Ha

Cheers bud, I'll make sure I'm in to sign for em tomorrow!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yes mate the 200iu kits. Can't afford 8ius ed with two kids bud, if I could I would trust me! Ha
> 
> Cheers bud, I'll make sure I'm in to sign for em tomorrow!


I stole my Missus and ran 8 iu ed for a week much better. 4iu is good though lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh and happy birthday bro

Stick eith the rohm, dont rate wc test after using it just recently

or you could go and get yourself some Zafa and get wood over bingo going grannies?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Oh and happy birthday bro
> 
> Stick eith the rohm, dont rate wc test after using it just recently
> 
> or you could go and get yourself some Zafa and get wood over bingo going grannies?


Yea think I'll stick with ROHM like you and Sam have said.

Personally love WC test mate, can't go wrong IMO.

Zafa? Is that pharma?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So birthday shoulder session today, love shoulder day so went at it hammer and tong....

Smith press (weight is exc of bar)

40kg 15x

60kg 12x

80kg 2x then failed

60kg 6x

40kg 10x

DB laterals

12.5kg 12x

15kg 10x

17.5kg 8x

7.5kg 20x

BB Upright rows

50kg 12x

60kg 10x

70kg failed

Machine rear flies

70kg 12x

77kg 12x

84kg 10x

42kg 15x

Behind back shrugs Smith (weight exc of bar)

80kg 20x

120kg 2x then failed

80kg 15x

80kg 20x

Smith front shrugs (weight exc of bar)

120kg 8x

80kg 15x

5 sets 40kg till failure, slow as hell with a good second or two pause at the top

You could say I'm hurting now, but I fcking love it! 

Took a quick picture afterwards but not the best



Traps have really shot up in the past few weeks by increasing the volume on my shrugs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Right one thing I haven't done thus far is surmise what gear I am running or will be as of end of month;
> 
> So at present just been cruising on 1ml of WC sustanon a week.
> 
> ...


daaaammn thats a lot of gear  ...im running 2ml deca test 500 & a ml of deca 200 EW + 60-100mg Dbol  should be niiice.

happy birthday brother! :beer:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> daaaammn thats a lot of gear  ...im running 2ml deca test 500 & a ml of deca 200 EW + 60-100mg Dbol  should be niiice.
> 
> happy birthday brother! :beer:


Haha yea when I wrote it I thought to myself that's quite a bit, I may drop to 1.5ml twice weekly but knowing me as I'm a greedy cvnt I won't haha

Nice cycle mate, how far in are ye?

Cheers bud, gf is taking me out for a meal later and a few beers so not fussed with diet today, getting as much clean food as I can in now before it all goes tits up later ha!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Haha yea when I wrote it I thought to myself that's quite a bit, I may drop to 1.5ml twice weekly but knowing me as I'm a greedy cvnt I won't haha
> 
> Nice cycle mate, how far in are ye?
> 
> Cheers bud, gf is taking me out for a meal later and a few beers so not fussed with diet today, getting as much clean food as I can in now before it all goes tits up later ha!


lol be good to see anyway because i've never run deca before & you'll be starting before me. im just finishing off a looong cycle mate..just dropped to 300mg test/300mg trenA. will cruise & 300mg until november....then ill be doing-

week 1-12

testE @ 600mg

deca @ 600mg

Dbol 60-100mg (weeks 1-4 & 8-12)

weeks 12-24

Wildcat TNTMAST250 @ 2ml EOD

Dbol 60-100mg (weeks 16-20)

where ya going for tea?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol be good to see anyway because i've never run deca before & you'll be starting before me. im just finishing off a looong cycle mate..just dropped to 300mg test/300mg trenA. will cruise & 300mg until november....then ill be doing-
> 
> week 1-12
> 
> ...


Have you not? I love it personally mate, my strength goes off the fcking chart with it, adding 10kg a week onto my deads is quite normal I found ha

Looks like a sound cycle, never used the TNTMAST let us know how you get on with it.

Some African restaurant up the road from me, they do weird sh!t like ostrich sausage and kangaroo burger so at least I should find something that'll fit my macros hahaha


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Have you not? I love it personally mate, my strength goes off the fcking chart with it, adding 10kg a week onto my deads is quite normal I found ha
> 
> Looks like a sound cycle, never used the TNTMAST let us know how you get on with it.
> 
> Some African restaurant up the road from me, they do weird sh!t like ostrich sausage and kangaroo burger so at least I should find something that'll fit my macros hahaha


haha..fuk the macros mate  have a good 1


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha..fuk the macros mate  have a good 1


Oh a **** load of foreign beers and ciders so yea fck the macros! Cheers buddy!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yea think I'll stick with ROHM like you and Sam have said.
> 
> Personally love WC test mate, can't go wrong IMO.
> 
> Zafa? Is that pharma?


Yea pharma


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea pharma


Ill ask my source if he has it. Ta mate


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking good in pic bro big thick veinage going on ^^

what u got planned for rest of day?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> looking good in pic bro big thick veinage going on ^^
> 
> what u got planned for rest of day?


Cheers man 

Just had a power nap on the sofa  GF is on her way over in a tick and then I'm off out on the lash mate and for a meal.

Seldom drink a lot if at all so allowing myself a few tonight and a few kangaroo burgers to get my protein in.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers man
> 
> Just had a power nap on the sofa  GF is on her way over in a tick and then I'm off out on the lash mate and for a meal.
> 
> Seldom drink a lot if at all so allowing myself a few tonight and a few kangaroo burgers to get my protein in.


ahhh enjoy whatss ur drink of choice?

i like kangaroo i get kangaroo steaks from lidl to replace normal steak few times a week. 300gms no fat on them 3.99 worth getting if a lidl near by. taste lovely


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ahhh enjoy whatss ur drink of choice?
> 
> i like kangaroo i get kangaroo steaks from lidl to replace normal steak few times a week. 300gms no fat on them 3.99 worth getting if a lidl near by. taste lovely


I'm a cider man mate, love a Bulmers or a Stella Cidre if I do have a drink mate.

Never had it before, it's a South African / Australian themed restaurant we're off to so there's all types of random sh!t like Ostrich sausage etc. Should be interesting ha


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> ahhh enjoy whatss ur drink of choice?
> 
> i like kangaroo i get kangaroo steaks from lidl to replace normal steak few times a week. 300gms no fat on them 3.99 worth getting if a lidl near by. taste lovely


I'll have to try this when I'm back in the UK, sounds nice!



ClarkyBoy said:


> I'm a cider man mate, love a Bulmers or a Stella Cidre if I do have a drink mate.
> 
> Never had it before, it's a South African / Australian themed restaurant we're off to so there's all types of random sh!t like Ostrich sausage etc. Should be interesting ha


I only really drink spirits and mixers, but cidre is some lovely stuff. Usually ciders make my jaw hurt by my earlobes, no idea why :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ye i like cidre and cider lol always how much sugar in them in the back of my head. gin and slim line for me fml lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I'll have to try this when I'm back in the UK, sounds nice!
> 
> I only really drink spirits and mixers, but cidre is some lovely stuff. Usually ciders make my jaw hurt by my earlobes, no idea why :lol:


You sure you're not on the marching powder if your jaw is hurting?! Haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye i like cidre and cider lol always how much sugar in them in the back of my head. gin and slim line for me fml lol


Gin and slim?! Gaydar alert.... Beep beep beep


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> You sure you're not on the marching powder if your jaw is hurting?! Haha


I don't know what marching powder is, but the muscles in my jaw stings after it goes down!!

Fond of a pint of Carlsberg Export too, won't touch the regular Carlsberg though cause that's for poor people :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I don't know what marching powder is, but the muscles in my jaw stings after it goes down!!
> 
> Fond of a pint of Carlsberg Export too, won't touch the regular Carlsberg though cause that's for poor people :lol:


Cocaine mate, my jaw used to ache like fck after a session on that ha

Ha I'm a softie on larger mate, Becks Vier for me


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ouch, ouch and treble fcking ouch! Sore head!!! Great night tho.

Last time I'll be drinking like that until back end of September when we go to a wedding of a mate.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Traps are killing after shrugging them into oblivion yesterday & as per my last post feeling a little bit worse for wear today.

If anyone lives near or is passing through High Wycombe you have got to try this place out http://www.sausagetreepub.co.uk/ unbelievable food, ended up having a Springbok steak and was quite possibly the nicest steak I have EVER had, the GF had a seafood kebab which was delicious as well. An absolute must if you get chance to pop in guys & girls

Food envy...



And also as she is a sort and I am definitely punching above my weight Girlfriend Envy guys & girls....


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

The diet went right out the window today, been hanging outta my ****hole with this hangover.

Only just pulled my head out my bottom so had hot sweet chilli chicken and some vegetable pilau rice.

Back in the gym tomorrow, going for a chest day with some tris thrown in as well. Looking fwd to it.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> View attachment 133187
> 
> 
> The diet went right out the window today, been hanging outta my ****hole with this hangover.
> ...


Looks lush mate, hangover's completley render me useless no gym, no appeitite apart from junk lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Looks lush mate, hangover's completley render me useless no gym, no appeitite apart from junk lol


I literally haven't moved off of the sofa all day apart from to drop the mrs off and pick my son up. That's it.

Food went down a treat tho feeling normal again now ha


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I literally haven't moved off of the sofa all day apart from to drop the mrs off and pick my son up. That's it.
> 
> Food went down a treat tho feeling normal again now ha


Got to do it every now and then, I remember my uni days hungover, in freshers week, all day dvd sessions (including all 3 godfathers in one day lol) then get battered at night, every day was a hangover lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So today was chest and tricep day. Absolutely smashed it, felt great in there today.

Flat bench

WU set 90kg 12x

100kg 8x

120kg 4x

DS 60kg 20x

Incline bench

60kg 12x

80kg 8x

90kg 8x

Incline DB flies

15kg 15x

20kg 12x

25kg 12x

Cable crossovers

25kg 15x

30kg 12x

35kg 12x

EZ bar push downs

60kg 20x

70kg 20x

80kg 12x

50kg 12x

EZ bar reverse grip pull down

35kg 15x

40kg 15x

45kg 15x

30kg 25x

Overhead cable rope pulls

30kg 15x

40kg 15x

50kg 15x

Dips

BW 8x

BW +20kg 6x

BW +20kg 6x

Great pump in both chest and tris and some mental vascularity going on also.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

glad to see you have recovered now haha.

nice food and good job on the fit missus haha

I need to get a belt for dips i managed 3 with 20kg before the db slipped out my legs n thought fk that

up to much weekend?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> glad to see you have recovered now haha.
> 
> nice food and good job on the fit missus haha
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, that's my one night out for the next three months lol

Yea the food was banging and the mrs ain't too bad ha

My gym has one that I use mate, so quite lucky. Will get my own tho at some point.

Training tomorrow mate, either gonna be legs or back, more than likely back. Want to get a 215 or 220kg dead up. Strength is up through the roof at the min. Duvet day Sunday with the gf, not much really dude. You?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers mate, that's my one night out for the next three months lol
> 
> Yea the food was banging and the mrs ain't too bad ha
> 
> ...


lol fk the night out duvet day sounds way better ^^

ye get a 220 dead up mate that would be awesome.

im jsut going round all my family for food. nans doing me steak for lunch n dad fillet steak for tea pmsl. need to think who else i can get some steak off ^^ gona clean the GT Turbo as well. engine bay is a mess and my new paint job is filthy


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol fk the night out duvet day sounds way better ^^
> 
> ye get a 220 dead up mate that would be awesome.
> 
> im jsut going round all my family for food. nans doing me steak for lunch n dad fillet steak for tea pmsl. need to think who else i can get some steak off ^^ gona clean the GT Turbo as well. engine bay is a mess and my new paint job is filthy


Fcking love duvet days mate! Seldom get chance with two young kids and what with the gf having a little one as well it's rarer than rocking horse sh!t so making the most of it haha

I'm aiming to add 5-10kg per week on my deads, got a PB of 230, got that 210 up last week but wanna get a 250 up by year end.

Hahaha love that! Can never have enough steak in your life


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Fcking love duvet days mate! Seldom get chance with two young kids and what with the gf having a little one as well it's rarer than rocking horse sh!t so making the most of it haha
> 
> I'm aiming to add 5-10kg per week on my deads, got a PB of 230, got that 210 up last week but wanna get a 250 up by year end.
> 
> Hahaha love that! Can never have enough steak in your life


250 no probs for you by end of year mate. if u think u might not some mtren and halo before hand should help ^^


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 250 no probs for you by end of year mate. if u think u might not some mtren and halo before hand should help ^^


Have thought but halo, if not some tren enth should help lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> So today was chest and tricep day. Absolutely smashed it, felt great in there today.
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


Boom strong mate! v good benching!

Sorry if mentioned before but are you on cycle now? How you finding it if so?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Boom strong mate! v good benching!
> 
> Sorry if mentioned before but are you on cycle now? How you finding it if so?


Just cruising on some WC sustanon 1ml per week at the min.

Will be hitting a heavy TestDeca 500 and Var cycle for 16-20 weeks as of end of month tho mate.

Also going to be running 4iu of hgh per day also.

Weighed in at 97.5kg this morning want to hit close to 110kg by year end and take it from there. Intend on competing June / July next year.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Just a quick update photo.



Pleased with how I'm looking, still got a few weak areas that I will be concentrating on during this next planned 'heavy' cycle, such as upper chest and hamstrings but overall very happy with how things are going at the minute.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Just cruising on some WC sustanon 1ml per week at the min.
> 
> Will be hitting a heavy TestDeca 500 and Var cycle for 16-20 weeks as of end of month tho mate.
> 
> ...


Yeah buddy! That all sounds lush lol, I'm gagging to get back on :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So tomorrow I've decided is back day, as my gym is above an office they get a bit precious about banging on the floor as I plan on deadlifting until I vomit and / or pass out best to get it done on a Saturday when there's no one in the office below.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So today was back day. Strength felt well down especially on deadlifts 

Deads

WU 70kg 10x

120kg 6x

170kg 4x

Lat pull downs v grip

70kg 12x

84kg 10x

98kg 8x

Seated row

70kg 12x

84kg 10x

98kg 8x

Stuff arm rope pull downs

50kg 20x

60kg 15x

70kg 15x

Hammer curls DB

20kg 10x

22.5kg 10x

25kg 10x

21's

20kg 2x

DB curls

14kg TF

12kg TF

10kg TF

No rest between sets


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh and to top it off when I got bk to the gf's she told me I had to take the old bed down and put the new one up.... NOW


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

But the good news is you now have to 'christen' the new bed


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

faultline said:


> But the good news is you now have to 'christen' the new bed


Haha very true! However after the gym and putting the bloody thing up all I want to do is sleep!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

No deadlifts over 200kg? f**got, unsubscribed

:tongue:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> No deadlifts over 200kg? f**got, unsubscribed
> 
> :tongue:


Hahahaha I felt like one today


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahahaha I felt like one today


Just winding you up! I'd love to deadlift on a proper bulking cycle, I bet the weight goes up so much easier.

I know you're on WC's Sust, but have you got any idea what their test e/c is like? I'm thinking of cruising on 250mg until November and then coming off completely, undecided on whether to get 10 Zafa Testonon or a vial of WC, they're similar price wise..


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Just winding you up! I'd love to deadlift on a proper bulking cycle, I bet the weight goes up so much easier.
> 
> I know you're on WC's Sust, but have you got any idea what their test e/c is like? I'm thinking of cruising on 250mg until November and then coming off completely, undecided on whether to get 10 Zafa Testonon or a vial of WC, they're similar price wise..


My first ever cycle was their test e mate, gained a ridiculous amount on it. Personally love WC injectables, very seldom use other labs. Infact I got some of the Pakistani pharma sus and have preferred WC sus mate and the gains.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> My first ever cycle was their test e mate, gained a ridiculous amount on it. Personally love WC injectables, very seldom use other labs. Infact I got some of the Pakistani pharma sus and have preferred WC sus mate and the gains.


Sounds like I'm gonna order some of that then! 1 vial of that, 5000iu of HCG and some MT2.

Definitely have to come off in November, working overseas for 4 months in December and won't be able to use anything while I'm there. All I know is there's a gym and a canteen, sh!te food for 4 months. Fvck knows what I'll look like when I get back


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Sounds like I'm gonna order some of that then! 1 vial of that, 5000iu of HCG and some MT2.
> 
> Definitely have to come off in November, working overseas for 4 months in December and won't be able to use anything while I'm there. All I know is there's a gym and a canteen, sh!te food for 4 months. Fvck knows what I'll look like when I get back


How long you looking on running mate?

I'd be smashing as much as I can in up until then if that was me! More you gain now hopefully even when you lose some you'll still have a tidy amount left.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> How long you looking on running mate?
> 
> I'd be smashing as much as I can in up until then if that was me! More you gain now hopefully even when you lose some you'll still have a tidy amount left.


Well till November so another 3 months. I'm actually trying to drop as much fat as possible before I go, I know what it's like to work away and it's difficult to eat clean all the time. Like I said there's a gym there though so hopefully I'll at least maintain, maybe even gain natty while I'm there.

I'd love to take dbol or M1T but I see my mother 3/4 times a year and she'd definitely notice, she would be very, very disappointed with me.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So had a great rest day yesterday, would like to say diet remained reasonably 'clean' which to a degree it did apart from the two packs of chocolate digestives and two packs of haribo before 11am 

Back to it today, got two weeks leave from work so will be really hitting it hard during this time.

Legs today, always try to get legs done at the beginning of the week, allows me the rest of the week and weekend to recover


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Legs smashed into oblivion. Can see real progress now in shape and thickness.

Workout will be posted shortly, just need to get some grub in me before I pass out.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

yo hows it going?

what are you running at the moment?

planning whats going in next and interested in what you thought of the varox inj? im bulking btw but good lean muscle is awesome and i love var normally.

was thinking when my test decca run out test,var inj, equi


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> yo hows it going?
> 
> what are you running at the moment?
> 
> ...


Hello pal, yeah all good, you?

Just cruising on 1ml WC sustanon per week at the min until beginning of September.

The varox I loved personally, stung like a mofo, but was wicked and got some real nice strength gains on it. Didn't notice too much weight or muscular gain but enjoyed it all the same. Will be sticking to orals I think moving fwd unless I run a rip blend or something were I jab eod.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hello pal, yeah all good, you?
> 
> Just cruising on 1ml WC sustanon per week at the min until beginning of September.
> 
> The varox I loved personally, stung like a mofo, but was wicked and got some real nice strength gains on it. Didn't notice too much weight or muscular gain but enjoyed it all the same. Will be sticking to orals I think moving fwd unless I run a rip blend or something were I jab eod.


might leave that then and just get that tren/oxy/prop blend after the equi 

all good here just looking forward to gym tonight  . i did some test suspension that stung +_+ like a fking wasp lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So leg workout today, more of a concentration on quads, have found by doing this and concentrating on either quads or hams on my leg workouts I'm getting better gains week on week etc.

Front squats (ATG)

60kg 12x

90kg 10x

100kg 8x

Leg curls

40kg 15x

50kg 12x

60kg 7x failed on 8th rep

Single leg leg press

75kg 10x

85kg 10

180kg (double leg) 12x

Leg extension

91kg 15x

105kg 12x

119kg 10x

Single leg extension

35kg 12x

42kg 10x

49kg 12x

Seated calf raise

110kg 15x 3 sets

70kg 25x 2 sets

Standing calf raise

Stack 15x 3 sets

Half stack till failure 3 sets

Hurting like fck now!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> might leave that then and just get that tren/oxy/prop blend after the equi
> 
> all good here just looking forward to gym tonight  . i did some test suspension that stung +_+ like a fking wasp lol


That trenoxyprop is fcking magic juice mate. Really is. Defo will run that agin next year


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> That trenoxyprop is fcking magic juice mate. Really is. Defo will run that agin next year


u run 1ml ed with .5ml eo?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> So leg workout today, more of a concentration on quads, have found by doing this and concentrating on either quads or hams on my leg workouts I'm getting better gains week on week etc.
> 
> Front squats (ATG)
> 
> ...


good session. your quads took a hammering lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> u run 1ml ed with .5ml eo?


I went up to 1.5ml with .5 EO mate in the end. Loved it.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> good session. your quads took a hammering lol


Walking like bambi on ice now ha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I went up to 1.5ml with .5 EO mate in the end. Loved it.


 1.5ml ED?  i got a feeling this would send my BP to 1 million and my head would explode.



ClarkyBoy said:


> Walking like bambi on ice now ha


lol wait till tomoz and then will be even worse by wednesday haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 1.5ml ED?  i got a feeling this would send my BP to 1 million and my head would explode.
> 
> lol wait till tomoz and then will be even worse by wednesday haha


Sorry mate meant eod hahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Sorry mate meant eod hahaha


ah lol that would be alright. how long u do 6 weeks?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ah lol that would be alright. how long u do 6 weeks?


Yes mate. Ran oral ROHM var with it. Vascular for fcking days!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

haha sweet. that would be epic.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha sweet. that would be epic.


Clean diet, 100mg of var and 1.5ml eod you'll look like a Greek god afterwards bro.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So today was shoulder day, threw in some tricep work at the end also. Workout went as follows;

Seated barbell press

WU set 60kg 15x

90kg 10x

100kg 8x

DS 60kg 15x

Cable laterals

25kg 10x

30kg 8x

35kg 8x

DS 20kg 15x

Face pulls

50kg 15x

60kg 15x

70kg 15x

DS 40kg 25x

Behind back smith shrugs

100kg 12x 3sets

60kg 25x

60kg till failure 4sets

Dips

BW +20kg 12x

BW +40kg 8x

BW till failure

Ez bar push down

70kg 20x

60kg 25x

50kg 30x

Ez bar pull down (reverse grip)

30kg 20x

40kg 20x

50kg 20x

30kg 30x

Great workout, again energy levels through the roof and strength felt bang on point.

Getting some real good shape in the tri's as well


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So tonight was back, quick in and out session. Strict 45 sec break between sets and no more than 90 secs between stations at most. Sweat was dripping by end of it.

Lat pull downs

WU 70kg 15x

98kg 8x

105 7x failed on last rep

Seated row

63kg 12x

77kg 10x

91kg 10x

T-Bar Row

40kg 15x

60kg 10x

75kg 10x

Single Arm Rows

35kg 8x

40kg 8x (2 sets)

Stiff Arm Pull Downs

50kg 15x

60kg 12x

70kg 12x

80kg 8x

DS 40kg till failure, think I got to about 25ish full reps then a few half reps

Again energy levels through the roof, strength felt on point again. Diet has been really good and clean past few days and have managed to get a decent amount of kip, oh and the attention of a young lady always helps


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

My eldest made a remark about about my back earlier when I put on this jumper. Was well quite impressed myself. Will get my Mrs to take a proper lat spread picture over the weekend.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bane!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Bane!


I am UK-Muscles reckoning

*said in the voice of Bane obv


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Just caught up buddy, looking good mate, all that gear talk too not good for my cold turkey self :crying:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Just caught up buddy, looking good mate, all that gear talk too not good for my cold turkey self :crying:


Cheers mate!

How long till you're bk on?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> How long till you're bk on?


Well I was planning early oct, but will be very soon be working with someone so depends what they have to say on the matter lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Well I was planning early oct, but will be very soon be working with someone so depends what they have to say on the matter lol


Well good luck mate! What's the planned cycle if you manage?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Well good luck mate! What's the planned cycle if you manage?


I was thinking:

1-4 Test Prop 100mg M,W,F

1-12 Test E 500mg

1-12 Deca 300mg

8-12 Dbol 40mg

Then cruise 8 weeks on 250mg Test E every 14 days and most likely repeat


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> I was thinking:
> 
> 1-4 Test Prop 100mg M,W,F
> 
> ...


Looks good mate. Any ai you're running?


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Looks good mate. Any ai you're running?


Always lol arimidex at 0.5 EOD and nolva at 20mg, reason being any higher in arimidex and my libido takes a hit, these two together are a nice middle ground as I'm gyno prone lol also HCG is a must for me, always every week at 1000iu


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So a bit achy from two hard sessions the past couple of days with shoulders and back.

Got to take the car in for a service, hopefully only he in for a couple of hours. Not much work needed.

So long as they manage to run it round quick enough planning on going to the gym again today as have the kids tomorrow and Saturday so won't be able to.

Just be a quick arm and abs workout I think. Was going to do legs but if I'm running round after my boys I didn't think that would be the best idea


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


>


minus the carrots that looks lush mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Training has been sacked off today, think I've caught this bug that's going about. Feel completely wiped out and have thrown up a cpl of times plus my chest feels like its on fire.

Hoping it passes after a day of rest and decent sleep.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Had a right ****ing mare past few days; dropped my phone in the bog when I was ****ed Friday night and broke it, and I have only just got my broadband connection fixed after 2 weeks of it being off due to an Openreah fck up!

Also to go alongside that I've been a bit lax with training this week, but I am allowing myself to be as I am off of work at the minute and I am just having some down time, will be starting with SolidCecil as of beginning of next month for coaching and diet plan etc, so looking forward to that.

Got back in the gym today after a few days off, had a reasonable chest / tris & calves session, nothing to write home about. As my diet has been awful past few days I felt my energy levels drop rapidly once I got going. Strength was sound, it was just the muscular endurance itself that was an issue today but that will come back easy enough, not fussed.

Flat Bench

100kg 12x

110kg 10x

125kg 8x

Incline DB Press

25kg 12x

30kg 12x

35kg 10x

Pec Dec

77kg 12x

91kg 12x

105kg 10x

EZ Bar Reverse Grip Cable Pulldowns

60kg 20x

70kg 12x

70kg 10x

DS 50kg 20x

Dips

BW +20kg 8x (2 sets)

BW Till Failure

Single Arm Pulldowns

15kg 20x

20kg 15x

25kg 8x

DS 15kg 20x

Seated Calves

100kg Till Failure 5 Sets

Standing Calves

Stack till failure 5 sets


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Muscular endurance is an issue when you're benching 125kg for 8?!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Muscular endurance is an issue when you're benching 125kg for 8?!


Well when you put it like that  What I meant was I didnt feel as fresh as normal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Alright yoof!

Looking great mate, impressive.

Shame about feeling pants, the phone and broadband lol Sh1t happens doesnt it!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So leg day today, pretty high volume. Wasn't feeling it when I arrived but got a pretty good workout in none the less.

Back Squat

100kg 10x

100kg 10x

120kg 8x

140kg 8x

Dead Stop Leg Press

150kg 15x

200kg 15x

250kg 12x

SLDL

60kg 12x

90kg 10x

100kg 10x

Leg Extensions

84kg 25x

98kg 20x

119kg 15x

Leg Curls

40kg 12x

50kg 10x

60kg TF

DS 40kg 12x

DS 30kg 20x

Standing Calves

Full Stack 20 reps, 3 sets. Did calves yesterday as well, so was already feeling them without doing this, but got to love a big pair of calves poking out the bottom of your shorts

Legs are looking good at the min, still need to work on my hams tho as side on when standing still dont really have the depth that I am after.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

good looking legs  Sub'd


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Alright yoof!
> 
> Looking great mate, impressive.
> 
> Shame about feeling pants, the phone and broadband lol Sh1t happens doesnt it!


Sorry mate just seen this! Yea tell me bout it, was fuming when i bust my iPhone, feel fckng naked without it! haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Glais said:


> good looking legs  Sub'd


Cheers bud! Working hard on em, when I started did the same noob mistake of not training them and relying on football to magically uild them up.... needless to say didnt work!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

goog leg session. you walking like john wayne today?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right so last day of training today for four days, taking the Mrs to London for the weekend and out for dinner etc, so diet & training will be the last thing on my mind. Will hopefully be getting some cheeky hotel cardio in tho at some point 

Shoulders today, wasn't feeling it on way to gym but was determined to make it count as I am going away and ended up with 3x PBs was well fckng chuffed 

Smith Press

60kg 12x

80kg 10x

90kg 8x

100kg 6x PB for reps 

Front Raises

15kg 12x

17.5kg 10x

20kg 8x

Cable Laterals

15kg 15x

20kg 1x

15kg 12x (Did try 25kg but couldnt budge it  )

EZ Bar Cable Upright Rows

60kg 15x

70kg 12x

80kg 10x

95kg 8x PB for reps and weight (Full stack  )

BB Behind Back Shrugs

60kg 12x

80kg 12x

100kg 10x

Power Shrugs

100kg 10x

140kg 8x

180kg 6x PB for reps 

140kg TF

100kg TF

60kg TF 2x sets

Hurting but loved every minute of it! Now to get really ****ed and eat loads of **** and ruin everything I have done today! #boom


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> goog leg session. you walking like john wayne today?


Hahaha not too bad mate actually, expecting it tomorrow tho


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Sorry mate just seen this! Yea tell me bout it, was fuming when i bust my iPhone, feel fckng naked without it! haha


Never nice to be cut off lol

Looking good though mate, nice sessions too.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Never nice to be cut off lol
> 
> Looking good though mate, nice sessions too.


Yea its a blessing but a pain at the same time!

Cheers man, any sneaky promo codes for TPW you can throw my way, order being placed tomorrow morning


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yea its a blessing but a pain at the same time!
> 
> Cheers man, any sneaky promo codes for TPW you can throw my way, order being placed tomorrow morning


he might be able to sort you a go nutrtion code (he converted) lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> he might be able to sort you a go nutrtion code (he converted) lol


Booooooooooo


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Booooooooooo


u got a protein discount card? just got 2 2.27kg tubs of dymatize elite whey isolate for 50quid. I normally use ON or tpw but good offer


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> u got a protein discount card? just got 2 2.27kg tubs of dymatize elite whey isolate for 50quid. I normally use ON or tpw but good offer


No mate I haven't where would I get one from?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.proteindiscountcard.com/get-free-protein-card/

its worth it if u use the brands on it as you have to pay for the vip one. I got a code for a fiver off though you can have


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> http://www.proteindiscountcard.com/get-free-protein-card/
> 
> its worth it if u use the brands on it as you have to pay for the vip one. I got a code for a fiver off though you can have


Looks good mate!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

how those power shrugs going...they look good!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Looks good mate!


Ill msg u code


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Glais said:


> how those power shrugs going...they look good!


You ever tried em mate? Live em personally


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Ill msg u code


Cheers matey


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> You ever tried em mate? Live em personally


nope, im just doing behind back shrugs and conventional...any added benefit of them compared to them two?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Glais said:


> nope, im just doing behind back shrugs and conventional...any added benefit of them compared to them two?


For pure power mate you can't beat them. I don't do it all the time but every two or three shoulder sessions ill chuck em in.

Other one I do every now and then is run the db rack with shrugs. Start at the heaviest set and shrug till failure, repeat this all the way down until you get to the lightest set..... If you make it that far without throwing up of course!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

How you getting on Clarky son?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> How you getting on Clarky son?


Good mate thanks. Weekend in London with the Mrs and then back to it Monday. How's you?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yoe good bud

What you doing in london, sightseeing?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yoe good bud
> 
> What you doing in london, sightseeing?


No mate, dirty one with the girlfriend. Dumped the kids, got a posh hotel, decent bit of grub and loads of booze and sex haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

Nice one mate, make sure you get yourself round madam tussauds


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> No mate, dirty one with the girlfriend. Dumped the kids, got a posh hotel, decent bit of grub and loads of booze and sex haha


pmsl was gonna say i bet the only sightseeing hell be doing is his missus' back doors. turns out i was right 

Enjoy ;D


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> pmsl was gonna say i bet the only sightseeing hell be doing is his missus' back doors. turns out i was right
> 
> Enjoy ;D


Just had to change rooms because of broken lights (not my fault!) the sheets however are saturated and covered in many body fluids including semen, sweat and blood.

Rather embarrassing  hahahahaha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

What a fcking night! If you are in London and haven't been to the Oxo Tower you have to go. Simply Mindblowing. Food is unreal!!!

Carpaccio to start, scallops for main and strawberry mouse and meringue for dessert.

Spent far too much money, drank sooooo much booze but worth every penny. No doubt bout that!!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> What a fcking night! If you are in London and haven't been to the Oxo Tower you have to go. Simply Mindblowing. Food is unreal!!!
> 
> Carpaccio to start, scallops for main and strawberry mouse and meringue for dessert.
> 
> Spent far too much money, drank sooooo much booze but worth every penny. No doubt bout that!!!


Glad you've been having a good time mate 

I once stayed at The Hilton in London for a weekend with my ex girlfriend, had an amazing time. Weeks later I found out she'd been sleeping with her ex when I was working away. Now I'm emotionally detached from any girl I've been with and not had a serious relationship since, that was February '11.

By the way mate, I know Sundays are usually leg day for us, but tomorrow I have to drive to Gatwick from South Wales, I don't think it would be a good idea.. Sorry.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Glad you've been having a good time mate
> 
> I once stayed at The Hilton in London for a weekend with my ex girlfriend, had an amazing time. Weeks later I found out she'd been sleeping with her ex when I was working away. Now I'm emotionally detached from any girl I've been with and not had a serious relationship since, that was February '11.
> 
> By the way mate, I know Sundays are usually leg day for us, but tomorrow I have to drive to Gatwick from South Wales, I don't think it would be a good idea.. Sorry.


Gutted mate, but can't let one bad egg ruin it for ever dude!

Don't worry bout that mate I'm off till Monday at the earliest, starting with solidcecil next week so lord knows what gonna happen to me hahaha!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Gutted mate, but can't let one bad egg ruin it for ever dude!
> 
> Don't worry bout that mate I'm off till Monday at the earliest, starting with solidcecil next week so lord knows what gonna happen to me hahaha!


The quads on that fvcker are unreal!

I've seriously been thinking about a coach but I have no intention of competing so I'd kinda feel like I'd be wasting their time? Ideally I'd just like to pay for someone's nutritional advice and a routine that'll make me huge!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> The quads on that fvcker are unreal!
> 
> I've seriously been thinking about a coach but I have no intention of competing so I'd kinda feel like I'd be wasting their time? Ideally I'd just like to pay for someone's nutritional advice and a routine that'll make me huge!


Well that's what I'm doing to begin with. Just an off season diet / training regime. For what he puts together and his knowledge base it's cheap as fck, works out at less than two quid a day!! Bargain if you ask me bud.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Good luck with @solidcecil mate, gona be fun to see how everyone improves this coming year


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

There we go, just signed my life away, money paid & info all sent off to @solidcecil.

Let the games begin!!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> There we go, just signed my life away, money paid & info all sent off to @solidcecil.
> 
> Let the games begin!!!!


Hope your ready


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Hope your ready


Born ready coach! Ha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Last real cheat meal ordered before I start back on Monday with SC and the new training/diet plan. Large dominos pizza, chicken strips and cheesy garlic bread.... Oh a four pack of Budweiser to hopefully finally kill this hangover from last night!!!


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Last real cheat meal ordered before I start back on Monday with SC and the new training/diet plan. Large dominos pizza, chicken strips and cheesy garlic bread.... Oh a four pack of Budweiser to hopefully finally kill this hangover from last night!!!


Epic cheat meal right there, right up my street...no chicken wings tho ahah?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice inauspicious start to a Sunday morning by chinning my Mrs ex on here driveway. Good fun.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Nice inauspicious start to a Sunday morning by chinning my Mrs ex on here driveway. Good fun.


Oh dear put much power in? Your big how big was he lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Oh dear put much power in? Your big how big was he lol


A bit yea, bloke is a waste of DNA and oxygen and deserved it. He's about 5'8" and a fcking scummer.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> A bit yea, bloke is a waste of DNA and oxygen and deserved it. He's about 5'8" and a fcking scummer.


Did he get the message? How's ur Missus?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Did he get the message? How's ur Missus?


I hope he did, supposed to pick his son up at half eight this morning, didn't bother showing and then rocked up at quarter to ten screaming off his tits going for the mrs.

Not a good idea.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I hope he did, supposed to pick his son up at half eight this morning, didn't bother showing and then rocked up at quarter to ten screaming off his tits going for the mrs.
> 
> Not a good idea.


Fk sake poor kid having a father like that


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Fk sake poor kid having a father like that


Fckng waster and a coke head. He'll disappear into the abyss me and Lou both know that, just wish he would hurry the fck up in doing so haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Making the most of this cheat weekend, have eaten soooooo much sh!t it's unreal. Just chowing down on a 4 pack of pain au chocolat at 260 calories each


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Making the most of this cheat weekend, have eaten soooooo much sh!t it's unreal. Just chowing down on a 4 pack of pain au chocolat at 260 calories each


haha

great minds I had 4 as well. Well not quite as Missus ha a bit of one


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha
> 
> great minds I had 4 as well. Well not quite as Missus ha a bit of one


Love em! Quality things lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Actually gagging to get started tomorrow on the new training and diet plan, feel like such a fat fck after this weekend it's untrue.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Actually gagging to get started tomorrow on the new training and diet plan, feel like such a fat fck after this weekend it's untrue.


x2 mate, I've gota wait till october to start tho


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So first session under the tutelage of @solidcecil today, legs & what a killer that was. Got a pump and feeling I haven't had for a long time in my thighs and my calves, well thats another story!

Squats 5x5

WU 100kg

WU 100kg

120kg 2x sets

140kg

SLDL

60kg 15x

80kg 12x

90kg 15x

100kg 12x

Leg Press

200kg 10x

250kg 10x

250kg 10x

Leg Curl

40kg 12x

45kg 12x

50kg 12x

Seated Calf Raise (10reps, 5 sec pause then as many reps TF)

2 sets 100kg

2 sets 80kg

Looking fwd to tomorrow now!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good luck training with sc clarks

Nice leg session there. 140kg good weight


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Good luck training with sc clarks
> 
> Nice leg session there. 140kg good weight


Cheers mate, will be looking to get back up the weights over the weeks, had a lot more than that up in the past 180kg for 1x.

You got a journal going?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers mate, will be looking to get back up the weights over the weeks, had a lot more than that up in the past 180kg for 1x.
> 
> You got a journal going?


Yea got it sorted mate. It's the same name as my signature


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea got it sorted mate. It's the same name as my signature


I'll sub into it mate when I open my laptop up later


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Calf shot I took in the gym just after workout. Still pumped to hell a few hours later. Be interesting to see what walking is like first thin in the morning when I wake up :/


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> View attachment 134754
> 
> 
> Calf shot I took in the gym just after workout. Still pumped to hell a few hours later. Be interesting to see what walking is like first thin in the morning when I wake up :/


They're good the rest pause aren't they!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Their good the rest pause aren't they!


If by 'good' you mean 'one of the most painful things I've ever experienced and caused me to walk like is been butt fckd by the local rugby team' then yes they were awesome haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> If by 'good' you mean 'one of the most painful things I've ever experienced and caused me to walk like is been butt fckd by the local rugby team' then yes they were awesome haha


Ahh the local rugby team...


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Meal 4 done, 2 to go. Don't even feel like I've eaten to be honest. No doubt that will change when I get the last two in.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fvcking crazy veins ya beast!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Fvcking crazy veins ya beast!


Hahaha cheers bro! I'm naturally quite vascular anyway. Hoping with this plan and diet Cecil has put together for me that gets even more so.

After all women do love a vascular man ha! Well mine does!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Fvcking crazy veins ya beast!


This is just at rest



Straight after workout my legs look like an ordinance survey map!!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Solid volume and heavy weights right there mate, calves absolutely dwarf mine too :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Solid volume and heavy weights right there mate, calves absolutely dwarf mine too :lol:


Cheers mate! I thank my mum for them, one of the few things I do thank her for actually lol!

My eldest brother has got 19" calves and I swear to god never trained them a day in his life. It's fcking scary how big they look.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Despite having a solid six meals yesterday I woke up hungry as ever.

Just making my way through my first meal of the day whilst prepping meal two. Have sent my diet to my Mrs and asked her to pick up the relevant bits for when I stay at hers to which I got back "Fck off meathead"...... That's young love right there!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So second session today with SC. Chest and Tris.

Flat Bench (5x5)

WU 80kg

WU 90kg

100kg

110kg

110kg

Incline DB press

30kg 10x

40kg 6x

35kg 8x

Low incline DB press

25kg 12x

27.5kg 12x

30kg 12x

Bench dips

BW 3x sets of 12

Skull crushers

Ez bar +20kg 12x

Bar +30kg 12x 2x sets

A lot less volume than I am used to but feeling pumped to hell and fckd after that. Really concentrating on the form and time the muscle is under tension.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Pumped to fck!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> View attachment 134821
> 
> 
> Pumped to fck!


lookin good.

whats diet like atm


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lookin good.
> 
> whats diet like atm


Cheers man 

Just started a bulk diet with @solidcecil trying to break the 100kg mark. So 6x meals a day. First day yesterday and was a lot easier than I thought it would be in all honesty.

Ideally wanna get to approx. 105-110kg if I can by year end and see where I am and what I look like and decide what category to enter into comp in June / July next year


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers man
> 
> Just started a bulk diet with @solidcecil trying to break the 100kg mark. So 6x meals a day. First day yesterday and was a lot easier than I thought it would be in all honesty.
> 
> Ideally wanna get to approx. 105-110kg if I can by year end and see where I am and what I look like and decide what category to enter into comp in June / July next year


nice 220lbs would be sweet. get some M1T that should help ya on your way


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Rest day tomorrow, feeling absolutely done in. When I looked at the new routine coach put together I didn't think it looked too bad. My body is saying something else though! Must be that I'm pushing myself that bit harder than before as I have someone to 'answer' to so to speak for my training.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

well if u get quads like cecils at the end should be worth it ;D


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> well if u get quads like cecils at the end should be worth it ;D


Here's hoping!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Diet is flying, just weighed in this morning at 98kg  Two more to go before the magical three digits!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Diet is flying, just weighed in this morning at 98kg  Two more to go before the magical three digits!


Good going mate! I'm sure a cheesecake a night would get you there within a week


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Good going mate! I'm sure a cheesecake a night would get you there within a week


Haha I'm sure it would and as much as I love cheesecake I can't


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Will get some proper progress pics later but this was first thing this morning at 98kg.

Glad it's a rest day today but already itching to get into the gym for back day / deadlifts tomorrow.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

After a bit of trouble last night with the Mrs ex I didnt get chance to get all my food prep in, luckily for me my office in the city is next to the best Sushi joint in town, so treated myself to this bad boy.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

more trouble did u nut the cnut again lol?

i love sushi looks good.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> more trouble did u nut the cnut again lol?
> 
> i love sushi looks good.


Near enough mate, he turned up outside the house throwing stones (he is 28 years old btw) at the house and my car, I ended up grappling with him until the old bill showed up and carted him off. Fcking bellend lol

Best sushi around, literally mouthwatering


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Near enough mate, he turned up outside the house throwing stones (he is 28 years old btw) at the house and my car, I ended up grappling with him until the old bill showed up and carted him off. Fcking bellend lol
> 
> Best sushi around, literally mouthwatering


ah ffs did he dent ur car? hope u got a few digs in in self defence. what a nutter.

it looks immense mate im jealous lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ah ffs did he dent ur car? hope u got a few digs in in self defence. what a nutter.
> 
> it looks immense mate im jealous lol


No need to mate, he is getting done for harassment now and will more than likely lose his access rights to his son and rightly so the fcking nutjob. No doubt this is just the beginning of it, best get the pads back out and get back in the gym and sharpen up on my sparring and technique  haha

Its a company car, couldnt get any more dented or fckd up unless he hit it with a truck


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> No need to mate, he is getting done for harassment now and will more than likely lose his access rights to his son and rightly so the fcking nutjob. No doubt this is just the beginning of it, best get the pads back out and get back in the gym and sharpen up on my sparring and technique  haha
> 
> Its a company car, couldnt get any more dented or fckd up unless he hit it with a truck


meh what a great role model. lol not so bad then. If anyone touched my car id go fking mental.

does the little one stay with the missus then?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> meh what a great role model. lol not so bad then. If anyone touched my car id go fking mental.
> 
> does the little one stay with the missus then?


Yea he see's him for a grand total of 3 hours a week, thats it.

Quite funny at one point though, he started on at me 'you don't know what it is like to be a dad'..... ermmmmmmm.......... "I've got two kids by two girls that I see without fail and have 50% custody of both, so tell me how I don't know what its like again?!" hahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yea he see's him for a grand total of 3 hours a week, thats it.
> 
> Quite funny at one point though, he started on at me 'you don't know what it is like to be a dad'..... ermmmmmmm.......... "I've got two kids by two girls that I see without fail and have 50% custody of both, so tell me how I don't know what its like again?!" hahaha


lol sounds like a proper moron mate. hope he stays the fk away as you are the one with a lot to lose if things turn nasty.

what a cnut!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> lol sounds like a proper moron mate. hope he stays the fk away as you are the one with a lot to lose if things turn nasty.
> 
> what a cnut!


I wont lose anything mate, not that silly lol The crackheads back home, I'll chuck them a few eight balls and let them deal with the goon ha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Why is it that two days after you have your first jab of tren the temperature spikes and you are say on the tube sweating like a paedo in a playground?!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Why is it that two days after you have your first jab of tren the temperature spikes and you are say on the tube sweating like a paedo in a playground?!


i think steroids in general have turned me in to a sweaty bastard im in a pool of sweat when i workout. god knows what ill be like on next tren cycle +_+

30 degrees on tube though fk that haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i think steroids in general have turned me in to a sweaty bastard im in a pool of sweat when i workout. god knows what ill be like on next tren cycle +_+
> 
> 30 degrees on tube though fk that haha


I've always sweated a lot even pre steroids but yea the guys in the gym hate it, leave a puddle on every station I use and a trail on the floor.

Annoying thing was there was the fittest girl ever sat directly opposite me, not bad at first when I'm not sweating, 5 mins later when I look like I've had a shower she lost all interest!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I've always sweated a lot even pre steroids but yea the guys in the gym hate it, leave a puddle on every station I use and a trail on the floor.
> 
> Annoying thing was there was the fittest girl ever sat directly opposite me, not bad at first when I'm not sweating, 5 mins later when I look like I've had a shower she lost all interest!


haha

everyone is a sweaty meathead in my gym so its not looked at as being so odd lol. i forget to take a towel sometimes and tbh its disgusting +_+ my joggers are sodden and my boxers +_+

bet its hot down the tube today though bet u can barely breath lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> haha
> 
> everyone is a sweaty meathead in my gym so its not looked at as being so odd lol. i forget to take a towel sometimes and tbh its disgusting +_+ my joggers are sodden and my boxers +_+
> 
> bet its hot down the tube today though bet u can barely breath lol


The train wasn't much better! Ended up with this drunk old fella trying to play footsie with me!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> The train wasn't much better! Ended up with this drunk old fella trying to play footsie with me!
> 
> View attachment 134931


****ing lol

hes old and smartly dressed so its acceptable. if it was a bum i would of dead legged him


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ****ing lol
> 
> hes old and smartly dressed so its acceptable. if it was a bum i would of dead legged him


Hahaha well I did drop my laptop bag onto his lap by mistake when I was trying to climb over him, so ****ed he didn't even fcking budge or notice lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahaha well I did drop my laptop bag onto his lap by mistake when I was trying to climb over him, so ****ed he didn't even fcking budge or notice lol


was he still breathing :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> was he still breathing :lol:


Good point! Too late now ha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So back to it today, back day, looking forward to it. Got the following to do as per coaches instructions;

Deadlift 5 x 5

Reverse grip pulldowns 3 x 12-15

Tbar row 3 x 8-10

Dumbell row 3 x 8-10

Ezbar curls 3 x 12-15

Seated db curls 3 x 8-10

Will be in there bang on 9 ready and raring to go.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Well that was a fcking vial horrible back session and for the first time in, well ever, I puked after a deadlift.

Strength at first felt non existent but as I went through the session by the end I felt on form again.

Deads 5x5

120kg

120kg

140kg

160kg

140kg - Puked after last one 

Reverse grip pull downs

70kg 15x

84kg 12x

91kg 6x 77kg 6x

Tbar rows

40kg 10x

60kg 10x

80kg 8x

DB rows

30kg 10x

35kg 10x

40kg 10x

Ez bar curls

Bar +20kg 15x

Bar +30kg 12x 2x sets

Seated DB curls

12.5kg 10x

15kg 10x

17.5kg 10x

This is my current condition at the end of week one with SC Training and Team Solid


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

When I do the 5x5 stuff I do every set with the same weight which makes the first two sets comfortable but the final two a total killer. I was doing it where my first set was heavy and reducing weight on each set but it was just too much.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Last session of the week this morning; shoulders and its going to be a killer. Aching all over but loving it and weight is piling on. Heaviest I've ever been, weighed in at 15st 8lbs (99kg) this morning. Chuffed as fck with that!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So last session of the week to complete the first week with @solidcecil and Team Solid. Shoulders, my favourite session of the week. Ended on a high and got a decent PB out on Facepulls for both weight and reps 

Standing OHP 5x5

2x 50kg WU

3x 60kg working sets

Had a niggle in lower back today from back yesterday, definitely could of gone heavier but took the reps nice and slow on negative and exploded up on positive.

DB side laterals (triple dropsets) 10x reps

17.5kg

15kg

12.5kg

Face Pulls 15x reps

75kg

85kg

95kg personal best!  was a piece of p!ss in all honesty it felt.

Seated DB press 10x reps

22.5kg

25kg

30kg

These went up so easy, will definitely be starting at 30kg next week and working up from there.

BB shrugs 10x slow reps, 2 sec pause at top

140kg 3x reps

Really enjoyed this week, diet and training, weight is up, feeling great.

Going to have the weekend with the Mrs and kids and relax and back to it Monday for a monster leg session. Lets 'ave it!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like you are enjoying working with SC. At this rate 2014 will well and truly be your year.

The triple drop sets are a total killer, my shoulders just burn like nothing else - love it.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Looks like you are enjoying working with SC. At this rate 2014 will well and truly be your year.
> 
> The triple drop sets are a total killer, my shoulders just burn like nothing else - love it.


Loving it mate, wish I'd of done it sooner!

They are killers aren't they?! Feeling it already!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm lucky that I can train my shoulders as hard as possible and they normally feel fine the next day. Never really had doms in my shoulders, but my legs more than make up for it.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> I'm lucky that I can train my shoulders as hard as possible and they normally feel fine the next day. Never really had doms in my shoulders, but my legs more than make up for it.


Same here mate, but am feeling it today. Makes a welcome change lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So here's my back current condition. Still a lot of work to go but one of the areas I am not too fussed with such as I am with my legs for example.

Doesn't mean I'll train it any less or not at the same intensity as before


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thick, solid, tight

Pale as fvck :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Thick, solid, tight
> 
> Pale as fvck :lol:


Hahaha good thing I've just ordered some mt2 lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahaha good thing I've just ordered some mt2 lol


I'm gonna order some MT2 when I'm home in October, can't stand being pale lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Get it stashed its getting harder to get from more legit sources lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Get it stashed its getting harder to get from more legit sources lol


Good shout mate. Didn't think bout that


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Good shout mate. Didn't think bout that


I need some too lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good Clark man

What's the deal with mt2 sourcing then?'

Also what's the deal with your facial expression? Ain't you supposed to take a sh1t sitting down

Lol lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Looking good Clark man
> 
> What's the deal with mt2 sourcing then?'
> 
> ...


Hahaha that's my 'trying not to throw up on camera' look 

No idea re mt2 mate, have heard its being clamped down on by hmrc by a few people.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Back looks great mate, very nice shape


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Glais said:


> Back looks great mate, very nice shape


Cheers mate. Long way to go yet but happy with my 'starting point'


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Got my cardio in, also broke the bed in the process. That's £250 for a new one ffs!!!


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its all that extra bodyweight being thrown around.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

aad123 said:


> Its all that extra bodyweight being thrown around.


Well the Mrs has got a bit comfortable as of late!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right leg day today, on meal 2 already, feeling top of the world at present. Putting that down to the diet and the GH, literally flying at the min.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So legs were obliterated earlier, second week of training under the tutelage of @solidcecil.

Strength felt through the roof, combination of clean diet and also day 8 of 100mg Var ed which is starting to kick in.

Squats 5x5

100kg WU

140kg 4x sets - these flew up, easily going up to 150kg if not 160kg next week

Leg curl - should of been SLDL but all bars were being used so improvised

40kg 15x

45kg 12x

50kg 12x

40kg 12x

Leg Press

250kg 8x 3x sets

Leg curl again

40kg 12x 3x sets nice and slow on negative and explosion on positive

Seated calf raise

100kg 2x sets

80kg 2x sets

Hams are on fire as are calves but loving it still.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is some squatting right there! Squats fvcking cain my lower back like.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

some sweet ass squats mate


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> That is some squatting right there! Squats fvcking cain my lower back like.


Same here mate, but I find these 5x5 don't hit it as bad as the higher volume sets. May be worth trying it bud?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Glais said:


> some sweet ass squats mate


Cheers mate


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So chest day today, still weighing in at 98kg this morning.

Strength felt up again when I woke up and was the case in the gym itself also.

Flat bench 5x5

85kg WU

95kg

105kg

115kg

115kg

(All lifts up by 5kg from last week)

Inc DB press

32.5kg 10x

42.5kg 8x

37.5kg 8x

(All lifts up by 2.5kg)

Low incline DB press

27.5kg 15x

30kg 12x

32.5kg 12x

(All lifts up by 2.5kg)

Dips

3 sets of bw. 15x

Ez bar pushdown cables.

60kg 12x

70kg 12x

80kg 12x

Should of been skull crushers but EZ bar was being used and needed to get out ASAP to work.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

really good lifts on leg day and chest mate n1


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work mate, plenty of weight added week on week there! :beer:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Cgeers @R0BLET and @SamBucca that'll be the tren and var kicking in then! Haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Going to be sensible today, my head is telling me to train but my body is telling me 'HELL NO'

Hamstrings are still tight from monster leg session Monday so just gonna work from home and chill for the day and eat my meals and rest up and back to it tomorrow morning. Back & Bicep day, gonna smash those deads 5x5.

The GH is starting to kick in, literally feel top of the world all the time, and sleeping like an absolute log which I NEVER do. Love it, why didn't I start sooner?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Going to be sensible today, my head is telling me to train but my body is telling me 'HELL NO'
> 
> Hamstrings are still tight from monster leg session Monday so just gonna work from home and chill for the day and eat my meals and rest up and back to it tomorrow morning. Back & Bicep day, gonna smash those deads 5x5.
> 
> The GH is starting to kick in, literally feel top of the world all the time, and sleeping like an absolute log which I NEVER do. Love it, why didn't I start sooner?!


GH!! What a fcuking junkie.

What you got mate?

Tempted, but can't justify the cost etc.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> GH!! What a fcuking junkie.
> 
> What you got mate?
> 
> Tempted, but can't justify the cost etc.


Original HYGE mate, 200ius pack. Just running 4iu a day, literally feeling as good as I have ever done. May be a bit of the placebo effect but whatever it is I dont care!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Original HYGE mate, 200ius pack. Just running 4iu a day, literally feeling as good as I have ever done. May be a bit of the placebo effect but whatever it is I dont care!


it is good mate. bump it to 8iu ^_^ i want some more


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Original HYGE mate, 200ius pack. Just running 4iu a day, literally feeling as good as I have ever done. May be a bit of the placebo effect but whatever it is I dont care!


I see, so more towards the health benefits than a quick blast for packing more mass on?

When I've thought about it I think i'd just do a 2 week blast of 15iu ed lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> it is good mate. bump it to 8iu ^_^ i want some more


Cant afford it mate, if I did that amount I would be running out before I can buy anymore lol. Looking at running for 6 months and seeing what happens


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> I see, so more towards the health benefits than a quick blast for packing more mass on?
> 
> When I've thought about it I think i'd just do a 2 week blast of 15iu ed lol


Yes and no mate, by running at 4ius a day for 6 months I will be playing more of a long game with it with regards to gains etc. Plus yea the health benefits, both mental and physical are also great.

You wouldnt get anything out of a 2 week blast surely?!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

problem with gh is u need to run a min of 24iu a week really. for muscle building. (arguably perhaps)

I found 8iu 4 x per week post training good. but only had a bit left when i tried that.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yes and no mate, by running at 4ius a day for 6 months I will be playing more of a long game with it with regards to gains etc. Plus yea the health benefits, both mental and physical are also great.
> 
> You wouldnt get anything out of a 2 week blast surely?!


if he did 200iu in a week then really high slin test and tren then ye lol would be awesome i think


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> problem with gh is u need to run a min of 24iu a week really. for muscle building. (arguably perhaps)
> 
> I found 8iu 4 x per week post training good. but only had a bit left when i tried that.


Yea I've read that as well but then I know ppl that have had great success running 4iu per day, 5 days a week with two days off over a sustained period. Either way the overall health benefits are fcking immense thus far lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yea I've read that as well but then I know ppl that have had great success running 4iu per day, 5 days a week with two days off over a sustained period. Either way the overall health benefits are fcking immense thus far lol


ye i agree well being and energy is great. just keep going but still sleep super


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yes and no mate, by running at 4ius a day for 6 months I will be playing more of a long game with it with regards to gains etc. Plus yea the health benefits, both mental and physical are also great.
> 
> You wouldnt get anything out of a 2 week blast surely?!


Would be awesome with what ***** said, a few guys on here have done a 2 week GH blast and loved it.

If I didn't have child maintenance to pay then I'd be all over it


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Would be awesome with what ***** said, a few guys on here have done a 2 week GH blast and loved it.
> 
> If I didn't have child maintenance to pay then I'd be all over it


Hahaha yea suppose.

Don't talk to me about child maintenance mate, costs me best part of a grand a month. Don't begrudge it all, love my boys they are my world but **** me they cost me a bomb hahaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahaha yea suppose.
> 
> Don't talk to me about child maintenance mate, costs me best part of a grand a month. Don't begrudge it all, love my boys they are my world but **** me they cost me a bomb hahaha


Ouch! I don't pay that much mate. But it's a good chunk which in gear terms could get me a bloody shed load! and in chicken terms could be approx 100kg PMSL

I don't mind though, my little ladies turn up in new clothes each week so I know it's going on them


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

fking bitches

that is all


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> fking bitches
> 
> that is all


Me and Clarky? I though we were friends, no more cock pics for you then.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Me and Clarky? I though we were friends, no more cock pics for you then.


i mean the women. bloody women! who do they think they are!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i mean the women. bloody women! who do they think they are!


Haha, gotta pay your way with the kids.

I know some Dads that dodge it as much as they can, I know one guy who pays £6 a month for his 3 kids. Has a well paid job, had lots of luxuries in life too.

But the pr**k has some how managed to get around it with what his work submit to the CSA. Couldn't do that to your kids, well I couldn't.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, gotta pay your way with the kids.
> 
> I know some Dads that dodge it as much as they can, I know one guy who pays £6 a month for his 3 kids. Has a well paid job, had lots of luxuries in life too.
> 
> But the pr**k has some how managed to get around it with what his work submit to the CSA. Couldn't do that to your kids, well I couldn't.


ye def gotta provide. i just cant stand the women who abuse the system and CSA are a joke cnuts


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye def gotta provide. i just cant stand the women who abuse the system and CSA are a joke cnuts


Lots of tits take the p1ss with these systems. I pay mine direct to my girls mum via bank transfer, but I pay a little more than CSA actually advised too. I'm nice like that


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i mean the women. bloody women! who do they think they are!


Mate don't begrudge it at all. Paying my dues, not one of those fellas to do a runner on their responsibilities. I know you're only jessing btw


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lots of tits take the p1ss with these systems. I pay mine direct to my girls mum via bank transfer, but I pay a little more than CSA actually advised too. I'm nice like that


Exactly this! I pay £350 a month to both the mums (got a twelve year old & a 2 year old by different girls) of my boys, well over the odds of what the csa actually advise but I'd rather they have too much than not enough.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, gotta pay your way with the kids.
> 
> I know some Dads that dodge it as much as they can, I know one guy who pays £6 a month for his 3 kids. Has a well paid job, had lots of luxuries in life too.
> 
> But the pr**k has some how managed to get around it with what his work submit to the CSA. Couldn't do that to your kids, well I couldn't.


I would love thirty seconds with that fella. Would batter sense into him quicker than he could call himself a cvnt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Exactly this! I pay £350 a month to both the mums (got a twelve year old & a 2 year old by different girls) of my boys, well over the odds of what the csa actually advise but I'd rather they have too much than not enough.


Keep your penis tooked away young man 



ClarkyBoy said:


> I would love thirty seconds with that fella. Would batter sense into him quicker than he could call himself a cvnt


Yeah I know mate, I get well wound up when he gets brought up in conversations. When him and his missus split he get her a bit of a slap around, I was fuming and just went crazy.

Mrs said she'd never seen me like that lol I did want to rip his head off, couldn't find him as he'd drove 60 miles away soon as he did it! Next day he turned himself in to the old bill :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Keep your penis tooked away young man
> 
> Yeah I know mate, I get well wound up when he gets brought up in conversations. When him and his missus split he get her a bit of a slap around, I was fuming and just went crazy.
> 
> Mrs said she'd never seen me like that lol I did want to rip his head off, couldn't find him as he'd drove 60 miles away soon as he did it! Next day he turned himself in to the old bill :lol:


Hahaha my mrs had got a boy as well so we've agreed that for Xmas the snip is my present  or just sustained steroid abuse that should do the same job lol

What a fcking ****er! Deserves a good **** raping by a silverback gorilla.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahaha my mrs had got a boy as well so we've agreed that for Xmas the snip is my present  or just sustained steroid abuse that should do the same job lol
> 
> What a fcking ****er! Deserves a good **** raping by a silverback gorilla.


Haha, that's a lovely present mate. Very thoughtful 

Yeah, his time will come hopefully.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Weighed in at 15st 10lbs just now. Definitely time to go buy some XL T-shirts as the large just aren't cutting it anymore. Look like I'm wearing a small ffs.


----------



## Glais (Aug 22, 2013)

Damn son XL now, some ones going big :tongue:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Weighed in at 15st 10lbs just now. Definitely time to go buy some XL T-shirts as the large just aren't cutting it anymore. Look like I'm wearing a small ffs.


Lump!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Glais said:


> Damn son XL now, some ones going big :tongue:


Haha fat mate! Pure fat lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Lump!!


Time for a new wardrobe, any excuse ha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Time for a new wardrobe, any excuse ha


Annoying isn't it, need more work shirts but clinging on till a button takes someone's eye out pmsl


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Annoying isn't it, need more work shirts but clinging on till a button takes someone's eye out pmsl


I'm getting a load tailored end of month mate. Got a near on 50" chest but my waist is only 32" at most. Getting a shirt that fits is impossible.

And also don't get me started on getting trousers that fit! That's a whole world of ****ing pain!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I'm getting a load tailored end of month mate. Got a near on 50" chest but my waist is only 32" at most. Getting a shirt that fits is impossible.
> 
> And also don't get me started on getting trousers that fit! That's a whole world of ****ing pain!


Hahahaha! I went through 2 pairs of trouser for work last month. So I've gone with a 34" waist for comfort, don't fit waist at all!!

50"!! Unit.

Tailored...... Just buy some curtains and wrap them round you lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Hahahaha! I went through 2 pairs of trouser for work last month. So I've gone with a 34" waist for comfort, don't fit waist at all!!
> 
> 50"!! Unit.
> 
> Tailored...... Just buy some curtains and wrap them round you lol


Two pairs?! Wtf was you doing? Or shouldn't I ask hahaha

Mate it's my lats more than anything! Love looking like a silverback but has its issues when it comes to clothing, your idea about curtains sounds blinding lol. Just wish I could wear t-back vests to client meetings. Make my life easier!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Two pairs?! Wtf was you doing? Or shouldn't I ask hahaha
> 
> Mate it's my lats more than anything! Love looking like a silverback but has its issues when it comes to clothing, your idea about curtains sounds blinding lol. Just wish I could wear t-back vests to client meetings. Make my life easier!


Bending over and another getting in the car pmsl.

I said curtains, not blinds lol.

Haha, I know what you mean mate. Gets uncomfortable sometimes when I'm with clients too, is shirt too tight?? Do they think I'm a cùnt!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Bending over and another getting in the car pmsl.
> 
> I said curtains, not blinds lol.
> 
> Haha, I know what you mean mate. Gets uncomfortable sometimes when I'm with clients too, is shirt too tight?? Do they think I'm a cùnt!!


Haha done exactly that myself a cpl of times. It's my fat squat bootay hahahaha

That's it! Plus when it's hot and the shirt is tight and I'm tren'd up to my eyeballs I'm a sweaty cvnt and get the nastiest sweat patches ever. Good thing I'm bigger than most people so if they take the **** I'll give em a dig


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Final meal of the day going on, Thai flavoured chicken breasts (I seasoned them myself) and sweet potato wedges. Boom!

Ramsey ain't got sh!t on me!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Haha done exactly that myself a cpl of times. It's my fat squat bootay hahahaha
> 
> That's it! Plus when it's hot and the shirt is tight and I'm tren'd up to my eyeballs I'm a sweaty cvnt and get the nastiest sweat patches ever. Good thing I'm bigger than most people so if they take the **** I'll give em a dig


Haha, yes that's bloody horrible! Get out the car wanting a freshly pressed shirt on but you have a wet an tight one on pmsl


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So today is back day, 5x5 deadlifts and as motivation I will be using my anger towards my eldest boys mum who has already been on the phone this morning begging me for money as she has doubled all of hers I have her 12 days ago.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> So today is back day, 5x5 deadlifts and as motivation I will be using my anger towards my eldest boys mum who has already been on the phone this morning begging me for money as she has doubled all of hers I have her 12 days ago.


go cnut punt her out the window

morning btw


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> go cnut punt her out the window
> 
> morning btw


Hahaha if be scared of losing my foot the cvm bucket slvt!

Morning! Lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> So today is back day, 5x5 deadlifts and as motivation I will be using my anger towards my eldest boys mum who has already been on the phone this morning begging me for money as she has doubled all of hers I have her 12 days ago.


SCUMBAG!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Back and biceps today, all lifts increased from last week. Great session. Loved it 

Deads 5x5

140kg

Reverse grip pull downs

77kg 15x

91kg 12x

98kg 12x

Tbar row

60kg 10x

80kg 10x

100kg 10x

DB rows

32.5kg

37.5kg

42.5kg

All 10 reps

Hammer curls with rope (ez bar being used so did these)

50kg 15x

60kg 15x

70kg 12x

Seated DB curls

15kg

17.5kg

20kg

All 10 reps

Pumped to fck and vascular as hell bathe tren and var is working its magic at the min. Only downside is the trensomnia kicked in last night and had the worst nights sleep ever.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Back and biceps today, all lifts increased from last week. Great session. Loved it
> 
> Deads 5x5
> 
> ...


i never really had trensomnia last time i used it. but this WC i got which is brown as fk looks danger. how long u find the trensomnia lasts?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> i never really had trensomnia last time i used it. but this WC i got which is brown as fk looks danger. how long u find the trensomnia lasts?


For the duration of the cycle lol. Every now and then I'll crash because I'm soooo tired but other than that you're fckd basically hahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> For the duration of the cycle lol. Every now and then I'll crash because I'm soooo tired but other than that you're fckd basically hahaha


i got a cupboard full of valium and codeine if needed


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So shoulders earlier, again weights were up over what I lifted this time last week. I'll be honest I'm looking fwd to a cpl of days off after a heavy weeks training.

OHP 5x5

80kg

90kg

100kg 2x

110kg

DB side laterals (triple dropsets) 3x 10x

17.5kg

15kg

12.5kg

Face pulls

75kg 15x

85kg 15x

95kg 15x

Seated smith press (should of been dumbbell press but DB area was full of chavs and I couldn't be bothered with a potential row)

70kg 3x 15x reps

BB shrugs

140kg 6x 2x sets

180kg 6x

200kg 6x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Over head projector 5x5??



Strong work mate. Enjoy the rest


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Over head projector 5x5??
> 
> 
> 
> Strong work mate. Enjoy the rest


Haha yea that its!

Cheers bro, aching like fck already


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So because of work commitments this week have brought my leg day fwd to today. Was dreading it on my way into the gym but had possibly my best workout yet since starting with @solidcecil and Team Solid.

Squats 5x5

100kg

140kg 2x

160kg

180kg (PB for reps at this weight)

Defo got a 200kg in there somewhere. Have hit it before but not for reps.

Leg curl (did this instead of SLDL due to my back aching after squats)

40kg 15x

45kg 12x

50kg 12x

40kg 15x

Leg Press

290kg 10x 3x sets

Up 40kg on last week and felt easy (to a degree!) will be upping weight again next week

Leg curl (again)

40kg 12x

45kg 12x

50kg 12x

Seated calf raise

100kg 2x sets

80kg 2x sets

Did finish off with some leg ext, 3x sets of 84kg 20x reps just to really write myself off. Not part of my routine that's been written but was, well I would say in the zone.

Had a pump like I haven't had for a long time and vascularity like never before. Even had a guy who's due to compete in 3 weeks come up to me and ask how I've got my legs like I have which has NEVER happened before so well chuffed.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds like a good workout mate.

It's always nice to get compliments from others


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Sounds like a good workout mate.
> 
> It's always nice to get compliments from others


Was coach, loved it especially when I hit that 180kg on the squat.

Had compliments before on shoulders but never on legs, always felt they were a weakness of mine. Will definitely push on even more now and make sure come comp time next year I've got a pair of Oak trees sticking out the bottom of my shorts.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Best compliment if its for your legs, gives you an extra high. Well done on the squat weight.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Best compliment if its for your legs, gives you an extra high. Well done on the squat weight.


Cheers bud


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi de hi everyone!

I am alive still, had a lot of stuff going on personally and with work which has meant I havent been able to get on as much and post. I have still be training hard and keeping to the diet put in by @solidcecil as best as I can, but even when situations have dictated otherwise I haven't had anything which would normally constitute a cheat / bad meal.

Twinged my back down the week putting up a bed for my Mrs so despite already smashing legs out once already this week, along with chest & shoulders I decided to give my back an extra days rest till tomorrow and give my legs another battering today.

Squats 5x5

100kg

140kg

160kg

180kg

200kg (PB for reps  )

Leg Ext.

91kg 15x

105kg 15x

119kg 15x

Leg Press

290kg 3x sets of 10x reps

Leg Curl

40kg 3x sets of 15x reps

Calves (Standing for a change)

Stack 3x till failure with 5 sec rest pause after 10th rep

Finished off with some leg extensions, 25x reps on 49kg, then went down in 7kg increments until I could do no more. Think I got 125 reps out on this just as a final nail in the coffin of my legs.

Crazy vascularity as per the picture below and getting compliments from the guys in my gym that are two weeks out from comp (West Midlands UKBFF Lemington Spa show) about the vascularity in particular considering I am bulking & they are obv in the final throws of cutting!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Slightly rough after the free bar last night at the wedding. Must of are a good third of the buffet to myself as well. Never invite a bodybuilder on tren and gh to a buffet, you will regret it.



Did get a few comments about being security last night which made me giggle at first, got a bit tedious after the twelfth time of hearing it, but looking back I suppose I should take it as a compliment really.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Slightly rough after the free bar last night at the wedding. Must of are a good third of the buffet to myself as well. Never invite a bodybuilder on tren and gh to a buffet, you will regret it.
> 
> View attachment 136631
> 
> ...


Yea you should, I would of dined out on that lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ash1981 said:


> Yea you should, I would of dined out on that lol


Hahaha trust me I got the money's worth outta it


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So back to it tomorrow. Got to wait for kwik fit mobile man to come out and fix my flat tyre on my car, some fckr let it down overnight so I've been trapped at my gf's and unable to get to the gym.

Planning a massive leg day, so long as my back holds out, been a bit tender today so may do chest dependent on how it feels in the morning.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So back to it today, week three with @solidcecil.

Legs

Squats 5x5

WU 100kg

140kg with strict 45 sec rest between sets

Leg curls

45kg 3x 12x reps

Leg Press

320kg 3x 10x reps. Dead stop, slow negative and positive, didn't lock knees out on extension.

Leg Curl (again)

45kg 2x 15x reps

50kg 15x reps

Leg ext (threw this in just to fck myself up a bit more)

1x set till failure on 56kg, defo got north of 50 reps but gave up counting to be fair

Finished with normal calf work.

Weighed in at 15st 13lb this morning, can see a real difference in myself across my whole body and other ppl also have commented. Looking fwd to switching up the routine at the end of next week.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Looking good mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right do back day today, still got this muggle in my lower back with is causing sciatica in my right leg so again decided to stay away from deads for today.

Seated Row 5x5

84kg

91kg

98kg

105kg

112kg

RG Pulldowns

75kg 20x

85kg 20x

95kg 15x

T-Bar Row

50kg 10x

75kg 10x

100kg 6x (twinge in back so dropped as soon as I felt that go)

Cable single arm row

40kg 10x

50kg 10x

60kg 10x

Hammer rope curls

60kg 3x 15x reps

Pen stopped working at this point but did some more bicep work, seated DB curls, 21s and single arm curls on the cable machine.

Good workout, strength feels right up there so all good.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Also took a quick leg pic as they are still pumped after yesterday. Well chuffed with how they are looking at the minute, especially after neglecting them for a cpl of years when I first started training.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So today it's either chest or shoulders, not sure which I will be doing. First morning in a long time I've woke up with no energy and lethargic as hell. Lots of red bull and coffee coming my way!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe your body needs a rest day and go tomorrow instead?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Maybe your body needs a rest day and go tomorrow instead?


Only just saw this mate lol, I was fine when I got there and into it. I am going to have a cpl of days off now and rest with the kids as the Mrs is going away for the weekend, so me and the boys can do what we like


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So shoulders today; wasn't feeling it on the way to the gym but as soon as I got in there I was fine, flew through and had to stop myself as I felt as if I could carry on further.

Standing OHP 5x5

50kg

60kg

70kg

60kg

60kg

DB Lateral Raises Triple Dropsets 10x per weight

20kg

17.5kg

15kg

Face Pulls 15x reps

75kg

85kg

95kg

Seated Smith Press 15x reps

60kg

70kg

80kg

BB Shrugs 10x reps

150kg 5x sets


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So last workout of the week. Literally had no energy at all today, was a real push to get through but did in the end.

Cheat / Tris

Bench 5x5

90kg 2x

100kg 2x

110kg

INC DB press

32.5kg

35kg

37.5kg

Low inc press (did on smith as benchs were being used by time I got back from getting a drink)

100kg 6x

60kg 15x 2x sets

Was really disappointed with my strength on these but I did train shoulders yesterday so does explain possibly.

Single arm Pulldowns 15x reps

15kg

20kg

25kg

Ez bar pushdowns

50kg

60kg

70kg

80kg

90kg

15x reps on all. Nice and slow. Didn't lock arms out and kept tension firmly in the tricep.

Looking fwd to a cpl of days off with my boys now. Mrs is away in Leeds for a 30th bday so will make the most of it and catch the Olympia also.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Quick little posing session before bed, my eldest boy took some photos for progress and I was blown away by what I saw.



Absolutely made up. Training and diet is obviously working.

Bring on Sunday and back in the gym!!!!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Quick little posing session before bed, my eldest boy took some photos for progress and I was blown away by what I saw.
> 
> View attachment 136968
> 
> ...


Looking cracking mate!

Have you got an end weight goal for your bulk?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Looking cracking mate!
> 
> Have you got an end weight goal for your bulk?


Cheers bud!

Not really mate. I did say to myself 16st at the beginning of this year, now I'm there I say 17st but no doubt it will be the same when I reach that also lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking awesome mate, SC obviously knows his stuff!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Looking awesome mate, SC obviously knows his stuff!!


Cheers mate  yeah things are going well following @solidcecil training / diet. Was hoping to compete at under 90kg, think I may need to revisit that haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So after getting myself a bit down in the dumps yesterday over some personal crap going on and losing track with my diet I made sure I was back on it with a passion today for legs.

Still got a real niggle in my lower back from a cpl of weeks ago so stayed away from squats for today and put some extra sets on my leg press work instead.

Didn't have a pad / pen with me to make notes of weights used etc.

Concentrated on a real right form, super slow negative and controlled positive on all exercises. Literally crawled out the gym afterwards.

Feel a lot better about myself after that workout!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> So after getting myself a bit down in the dumps yesterday over some personal crap going on and losing track with my diet I made sure I was back on it with a passion today for legs.
> 
> Still got a real niggle in my lower back from a cpl of weeks ago so stayed away from squats for today and put some extra sets on my leg press work instead.
> 
> ...


Glad u feel better. In having one of those days today proper annoyed lol :[email protected] grr


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Glad u feel better. In having one of those days today proper annoyed lol :[email protected] grr


Haha go have a ****! Sorted me out lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Haha go have a ****! Sorted me out lol


Haha good idea


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

At my gf's house and she's got no food in so have ordered from the local roosters the following;

6x peri peri chicken strips

Large peri peri prawn wrap

4x peri peri chicken satays

Spicy rice

Corn on the cob

This should definitely fill a hole!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi all!

Been a while since I've been in and updated this. Had a lot of stuff going on personally which is impacting on training / diet etc so I have decided to take a month to get my head back in the game, going to still be training and give myself a bit of focus whilst I do so I have signed up for the following

http://www.bmycharity.com/30tonnesquatchallenge

Basically the long and short behind what I'm doing is as follows

30 tonnes aggregate squat in an hour

300x reps of 100kg

All proceeds to go to help for heroes

It's a charity very close to my heart and something I feel very strongly about.

Will be training legs twice weekly and then on the two other days doing a mixture of push / pull routines just to keep the blood flowing until I can commit to training properly again.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So today I went and did a back / shoulder and ab workout.

As I mentioned in the other thread I have a weak lower back and I need to strengthen my core as it will be taking a hell of a beating during this challenge and training for it.

If I get time tomorrow (work dependent) may go in and do some arm work just to keep the blood going.

Next leg day will be Sunday once I've dropped the kids off. Half hour as many squats as possible then some isolation work on the different muscle groups, just trying to get the muscular endurance up.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> So today I went and did a back / shoulder and ab workout.
> 
> As I mentioned in the other thread I have a weak lower back and I need to strengthen my core as it will be taking a hell of a beating during this challenge and training for it.
> 
> ...


dropping the kids off at the pool? 

your legs are gonna be like ronnies at the end of this haha

i might just do as many squats as possible in 30mins next legday should annoy the biceps boys that im hogging the squat rack


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> dropping the kids off at the pool?
> 
> your legs are gonna be like ronnies at the end of this haha
> 
> i might just do as many squats as possible in 30mins next legday should annoy the biceps boys that im hogging the squat rack


Lol you fcking tit ha

Here's hoping mate, we're what 3 days after the initial dry run and I'm still feeling it, esp in my glutes. Worst case even if I don't do it I will have an amazing **** come 1st December!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Lol you fcking tit ha
> 
> Here's hoping mate, we're what 3 days after the initial dry run and I'm still feeling it, esp in my glutes. Worst case even if I don't do it I will have an amazing **** come 1st December!


its my birthday on the 3rd 28 fml 

i can imagine mate. your gonna have epic squat butt. new facebook page He Squats?  lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> its my birthday on the 3rd 28 fml
> 
> i can imagine mate. your gonna have epic squat butt. new facebook page He Squats?  lol


3rd December? You're still a fcking pup!!!

Fck yea! Took a cheeky nude selfie to send to the mrs earlier, was pleasantly surprised I must say, legs and **** looking goooooood hahahaha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> 3rd December? You're still a fcking pup!!!
> 
> Fck yea! Took a cheeky nude selfie to send to the mrs earlier, was pleasantly surprised I must say, legs and **** looking goooooood hahahaha


didnt send it me 

tbh my missus is starting to get concerned i have quite a lot of selfies from u on my phone :/ no **** +_+


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> didnt send it me
> 
> tbh my missus is starting to get concerned i have quite a lot of selfies from u on my phone :/ no **** +_+


I get pictures & videos of old renaults from you, at least your mrs can appreciate mine :innocent:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I get pictures & videos of old renaults from you, at least your mrs can appreciate mine :innocent:


haha thats true.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So just back from the gym, smashed out 100 squats in just under 18 minutes, had a great rhythm and felt top until a slight niggle in my lower back so decided to stop there. Went on and did some GVT based work on leg ext and leg curl and finally supersets on my calves.

Confident I can smash this out!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wouldn't like to be you in the morning lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I wouldn't like to be you in the morning lol


Mate took me till today to feel 'normal' again after my trial run on Monday. Fck knows what I have let myself in for! Haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So went to bed expecting to wake up without the use of my legs after my session yesterday and I feel absolutely fine. At worst I feel a tad tired so having today off and going in tomorrow to do a push routine that I've put together to keep myself in check whilst I train for this charity event.

Oh btw, if no one has tried this beer before you have got to go and get some from tesco. Fcking amazing stuff!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Thought for the duration of this I would keep a quick track on how my legs progress visually as well. After 350 squats this week and a heavy load of isolation work also here's a quick snap at the end of week one.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Had planned an arms and abs session with a friend of mine Mike Botes who is competing in the physique competition at the WBFF event in London in a couple of weeks this morning but one of my sons is quite ill, so today I will mostly be watching Fireman Sam ( @Sambuca thought you'd appreciate that) and changing dirty nappies. Joys of parenthood, wouldn't change it!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So change of plans, had a blazing row with the gf so ended up in the gym. Did a nice push based routine.

Got a niggle in my elbow however so kept the weight down and really concentrated on form. Felt ok the further into the session I went but feeling it again now

Flat bench

90kg 5x5

Inc bench

60kg 3x 12x reps

Inc cable fly

15kg 12x

20kg 12x

25kg 8x

DS 15kg 12x

Standing ohp

50kg 3x 5x reps (elbow really didn't like these)

Lateral raises

15kg

17.5kg

20kg

All 12x reps

Single arm pushdown

15kg

20kg

25kg

All 15x reps

Tricep pushdown v-bar cable

75kg

85kg

95kg

Above 15x reps

Ds 50kg 25x reps

Got a good pump on. Back in the gym Tuesday for first leg session of the week and going for another trial run of my squat challenge. Hoping to improve on my 250 in an hour last time out.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So just got an official warning at work by HR for calling someone a cvnt and threatening to chin him; always a good chance that may be the outcome it appears. P!ssed off for fun now so going to use this feeling in the gym tomorrow when I hit squats and another trial run for my 30 ton squat challenge. Fcking f**got complaining to HR about me...grrrrrrrrrr :cursing:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Roid rage ayyy


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Roid rage ayyy


Big time fella lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just another meathead problem :lol:

hope you are having a better day now clarky


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I only flipped at my boss once when I was on Tren during summer, didn't even get a warning, he just laughed it off in fear :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> just another meathead problem :lol:
> 
> hope you are having a better day now clarky


I am now I am sat down and the kids in bed and the gf is cooking a chicken stir fry for me lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I only flipped at my boss once when I was on Tren during summer, didn't even get a warning, he just laughed it off in fear :lol:


Haha tren does that, love the stuff lol

I was told by my mate in HR that it wouldn't result in an official warning but apparently due to my physical stature and the tone of my voice (I **** you not) I was extremely threatening and apparently there are witnesses to back this lads claim up.

Wish id of just fcking bit his cheek off lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Unfortunate turn of events, it appears that I have caught the sickness bug that a cpl of my kids had and have spent most of the past 15-16 hours not further than 5m from my toilet.

On top of that my middle boys great nan passed away this morning so I have got him for the next couple of days whilst everything gets sorted.

Hoping that it's just a 24hour thing this bug so when he's at the childminders tomorrow I can get into the gym in the afternoon.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So been sick as a pup all day, lost count how many times I've been or at least attempted to be sick.

Calmed down for an hour or so, so thought to myself I'd get a decent meal in as are naff all all day. Banging chicken stir fry. Had about half in the end so rest is being saved for a snack tomorrow.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Got a bit bored and put together a before and after picture.

One on the left I am 67kg dripping wet, about four years ago, the top on the right about 94-95kg a few months back and the bottom right at 102kg.

I knew I'd grown a lot but looking at these pics it's mental just to think how much. I did have that tshirt until very recently but like fck could I get it on anymore lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Fvck me that's some change, bet you're chuffed to bits!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Fvck me that's some change, bet you're chuffed to bits!!


I am mate but you know what it's like, never ending journey. Never 100% happy, always something you feel you can improve on lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So quick update; still feeling rough but have stopped running to the toilet in half hour intervals. Will give myself another day to recover more than likely and then go in tomorrow and get done what I can. Will be jabbing another 2ml of Apollo sustanon later on today along with 4iu hyge.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> So quick update; still feeling rough but have stopped running to the toilet in half hour intervals. Will give myself another day to recover more than likely and then go in tomorrow and get done what I can. Will be jabbing another 2ml of Apollo sustanon later on today along with 4iu hyge.


good you are feeling better mate. hope meeting goes well  )


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> good you are feeling better mate. hope meeting goes well  )


Cheers man, so do I! Got the kids Xmas presents to pay for and my eldest birthday on the 27th December as well. Fml!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So today managed to get my sorry self back to the gym, stomach still is far from 100% so stuck to a 'pull' routine as squatting may be a bit dangerous!

Deadlifts 1x5

120kg - Felt like a fcking gay doing this and in all honesty should of gone much higher in weight but oh well too late now

Wide Grip pull ups

3x8 body weight

Bent over row

100kg 8x

60kg 15x 2x sets (nice and strict form with solid pinch)

Shrugs

100kg 3x 12x reps

Rear fly

63kg

70kg

77kg

All above 12x reps, two second negative

Preloaded bb curl

20kg 15x

25kg 15x

20kg (made this a set of 21's)

Hammer rope curl machine

40kg 3x 15x reps

Single arm machine cable curls

10kg 10-15x reps 5 sets

Felt good and feel better in myself now I've managed to get in the gym and do some work. Roll on Sunday and squat day!!!!

Oh went to the gym like a butch Billy Elliot and made that shiz look gooooooooood


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So kicked the bug, went to a wedding yesterday and drank far far too much and are a ridiculous amount of food, but fck it, bulking aren't i? Haha

Anyway got a leg session planned with a lad from the gym tomorrow who is helping me train for my charity challenge beginning of December so looking forward to that.

Oh and lastly for all regular readers of this journal if you go to http://www.teamphysiq.com/Clarkyboy and use code TEAM10 you'll get 10% off all purchases made. Go on treat yourselves, you know you want to.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So legs tomorrow

Leg extension 3x 10-15

Lying leg curl 3x 10-15

Squat 5x 10-15

Leg Press 3x 10-15

Hack Squat 5x 10-15

Seated Calf 3x 20

Standing Calf 3x 20

Can't fcking wait to get in there!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Quite late. But sub'd for this!

Good physique and a lad from works called Clarky so I was quite amused.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Quite late. But sub'd for this!
> 
> Good physique and a lad from works called Clarky so I was quite amused.


Cheers mate!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So first leg session of the week and what a session.....

Leg extension

63kg 15x

91kg 15x

103kg 15x

119kg 15x

Lying leg curl

30kg 15x

40kg 15x

50kg 15x

Back squat

60kg 20x

100kg 4x 15x reps

Deadstop leg press

250kg 3x 10x reps

Hack squat

3x 80kg 15x reps

Seated calf raises

3x till failure

Standing calf raises

3x till failure

Felt fcking awesome to be back in there today after last week.

Few comments on my calves and can see some major development in them now



Also this is what happens when you train legs with me and you don't really train them properly.....


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Calves are coming on nicely. Bless your friend - learnt a hard lesson but funny pic.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Cracking workout mate


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dagman72 said:


> Calves are coming on nicely. Bless your friend - learnt a hard lesson but funny pic.


Cheers man, he's a good lad. He's in training for the physique class in the west mids comp ukbff next year so legs aren't a 'priority' of his. They are now lol


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Cracking workout mate


Cheers man, for the first time in a long time feeling DOMs after a leg workout today lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers man, for the first time in a long time feeling DOMs after a leg workout today lol


might copy that for my leg workout tomoz


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> might copy that for my leg workout tomoz


One thing I've found is that since I stopped 'ego lifting' and stripped the weight back and have concentrated on the time the muscle is under tension and form especially my gains have been exponential.

Don't get me wrong getting a 200kg squat is fcking great but I'm not a powerlifter, I want to look good naked. That's it. Lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> One thing I've found is that since I stopped 'ego lifting' and stripped the weight back and have concentrated on the time the muscle is under tension and form especially my gains have been exponential.
> 
> Don't get me wrong getting a 200kg squat is fcking great but I'm not a powerlifter, I want to look good naked. That's it. Lol


thats it i dont care what i can lift. just try push myself and keep form tight as i can.

you made some good gains on that tmte cycle whats your next cycle gonna be? n plan for the next few months?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> thats it i dont care what i can lift. just try push myself and keep form tight as i can.
> 
> you made some good gains on that tmte cycle whats your next cycle gonna be? n plan for the next few months?


I am going to try out this torrip for 6-8 weeks. It's coming upto Xmas party season so want to look good ha. Then I'm going to cruise till new year, see how my weight is etc and then either do one quick bulk and then cut down for comp prep.

Looking at 12-16 weeks prep / diet for the comp. There's about four of us in the gym that will be competing same time next year so we will all Be pushing and training each other so should be quite good bud.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I am going to try out this torrip for 6-8 weeks. It's coming upto Xmas party season so want to look good ha. Then I'm going to cruise till new year, see how my weight is etc and then either do one quick bulk and then cut down for comp prep.
> 
> Looking at 12-16 weeks prep / diet for the comp. There's about four of us in the gym that will be competing same time next year so we will all Be pushing and training each other so should be quite good bud.


ye having a few other lads who are doing same thing will be great. u done a big cut before?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> ye having a few other lads who are doing same thing will be great. u done a big cut before?


Longest I did was 6 weeks and that was hard. My body reacts very well to cutting to be honest so hoping I may get away with a 12 week cut. I may even have a 'trial' this side of Xmas to see how I get on and what my conditioning is like etc.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Longest I did was 6 weeks and that was hard. My body reacts very well to cutting to be honest so hoping I may get away with a 12 week cut. I may even have a 'trial' this side of Xmas to see how I get on and what my conditioning is like etc.


your pretty damn lean mate i think 12 would be enough imo. you dont wanna drag it out to long as you will just wanna smash haribo and chocolate down.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> your pretty damn lean mate i think 12 would be enough imo. you dont wanna drag it out to long as you will just wanna smash haribo and chocolate down.


Very true and I do LOVE haribo as well


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

if ur stuck i got a sh1t load of dhacks dnp haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So battered my shoulders today; was going to do back but hamstrings are tight from yesterday so didn't want to risk it.

Standing ohp

4x 60kg 5x reps

Seated lateral raise

12.5kg 9x

15kg 2x 8x reps

10kg 10x

First time in a long time of doing these and just by sitting and not cheating the lift felt a massive difference in the muscle.

DB front raise

15kg 10x

17.5kg 8x

Machine rear flies

49kg 12x

56kg 12x

63kg 10x 2x

Face Pulls

50kg 12x

60kg 12x

70kg 12x

80kg 12x

Machine shoulder press

WU 35kg 12x

60kg 8x

70kg 8x

Behind back shrug

90kg 3x 8x reps

Really feeling it in my traps now; great session. Took the base of the workout from a Phil Heath article I read in Flex. Now rest day tomorrow and back to it Wednesday for Legs again.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

In a foul mood today; massive row with the Mrs this morning and sat in the office having to give a presentation before a disciplinary meeting this afternoon. If it could go wrong today it has. :cursing:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> In a foul mood today; massive row with the Mrs this morning and sat in the office having to give a presentation before a disciplinary meeting this afternoon. If it could go wrong today it has. :cursing:


:sad:

positive mental attitude.

this a disciplinary for the thing the other week?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> :sad:
> 
> positive mental attitude.
> 
> this a disciplinary for the thing the other week?


Yes mate; fckd off doesn't even come close today, literally ready to fcking explode.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Yes mate; fckd off doesn't even come close today, literally ready to fcking explode.


plz dont do that. =[ make sure you take a supportive member of staff in with you to the disciplinary make sure they dont fk you over.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> plz dont do that. =[ make sure you take a supportive member of staff in with you to the disciplinary make sure they dont fk you over.


Cheers man; I won't don't worry got bills to pay and kids to support not that silly.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So today was back & bicep day; woke up feeling rougher than a badgers bottom but soldiered on.

Didnt take a note of weights used but went through the following;

* Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns - 4 sets 10-12 reps, last set dropset to failure

* V Grip Lat Pulldowns - 4 sets 10-12 reps, last set dropset to failure

* Stiff Arm Pulldowns - 7 sets - 20 reps, not heavy just nice and slow and got the blood flowing and a mental pump in my lats

* Facepulls - 4 sets 15 reps per set, again not super heavy just really concentrated on the contraction and getting the blood and pump in the muscle

* Cable Curls - 3 sets 20 reps

* Hammer Cable Curls - 4 sets 15 reps

* 21s - 3 sets

Feel absolutely fckd now; may have to have a quick power nap this afternoon.......


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So have been asked to trial some Cheque Drops for someone and gave them a go yesterday for Chest Day; 0.5ml under the tongue 30 minutes prior to workout.

Within 10-15 minutes aggression and focus levels were through the roof; and by the time I got to the gym I was buzzing

Flat Bench

80kg WU 8x

100kg 8x 3x sets

120kg 5x 2x sets

Incline Bench

80kg 12x 3x sets

100kg 10x 2x sets

Incline Cable Flies

30kg 15x 3x sets

Decline Cable Flies

30kg 15x 3x sets

Dips

BW Till Failure 3x sets

Single Arm Pulldowns

20kg 20x 3x sets

VBar Pushdowns

15x reps, started at 50kg and worked up to stack (95kg) at which I would normally be struggling to get a decent full rep out but absolutely smashed them out with full range of motion as well 

Love the cheque drops, can't wait to get back in the gym and give em a go on Legday


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh and despite being in the midst of a quite heavy bulk and weighing in at 16st 3 this morning I am still staying relatively lean which I am very happy about. Even the obliques are just about managing to stay in view....


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So back to it today; legs session from hell planned.

My youngest has been awake since 4:45 so I'm not really in the best mood if I'm being honest so gym, food and then bed otherwise I think I'm going to end up in prison and single more than likely


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Just got back from the gym, leg session from hell, hurting but loved every second of it.

Squats 5x5

100kg

140kg

160kg 3x

Leg Press Machine

190kg 12x

220kg 12x

Stack 8x

Waking Lunges

60kg

100kg

120kg

Leg Curls

40kg 15x

50kg 12x

60kg 8x

Leg Ext.

70kg 20x

77kg 20x

84kg 20x

Standing Calf Raise & Seated Calf Raise Supersets

Stack standing, 80kg seated, 3 sets till failure on both stations

As I mentioned above, absolute killer of a session but legs are pumped to hell and growing nicely


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking cracking as always mate, very excited to see how you develop ready for your comp.

Also that physiq clothing looks very good!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Looking cracking as always mate, very excited to see how you develop ready for your comp.
> 
> Also that physiq clothing looks very good!


Appreciate the comment mate; slowly but surely getting there. Going away for a few days over the weekend so going to try my best and not let loose too much.... Well that's the plan lol

Yea it's banging mate, putting a big order in for myself Thursday when I get paid, need some new gym goodies


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Damn you with your good legs!

Good session


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Damn you with your good legs!
> 
> Good session


Haha thanks mate.

Aching already!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right so shoulder day yesterday on cheque drops, set a new pb on 3 different lifts.

Standing ohp 5x 80kg, could definitely go heavier, looking to get close to a 100kg single by end of year

Machine rear flies hit 8x solid at 119kg (full stack)

Then on barbell shrugs hit a solid 6-8 reps on 230kg with good solid form, when previously had topped out at 220ish

Am aching like crazy today, all over, legs are fckd from the other day, core is on fire from stabilising on leg & shoulder day and shoulders are burnt out from yesterday along with Triceps.

Having a rest day today, car is in the garage having brakes replaced, working from home. Have stocked up on food from tesco this morning so going to eat a shed load and chillout. Off to Belgium Saturday morning but basically will be out and 'on it' so to speak from Friday night through to Monday for the girlfriends 30th birthday, literally cannot wait and will be nice to spend a few days away without the kids. As much as we love them and they are our world, as every parent knows you need that bit of space and adult time


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Right back to it today with a vengeance  Back & Biceps. Felt like death on the way to the gym but halfway the first set I was well in the 'zone' and weights were flying. No cheque drops today as didnt time it right before leaving and wasnt going to waste them.

Lat Pull Downs - 15 reps per set

77kg

91kg

105kg

119kg - PB for reps 

Bent Over Row - 12-15 reps

60kg

80kg

100kg - PB for weight, due to lower back issues have never gone as high in weight but felt comfortable and weight flew up

Seated Row 15 reps

77kg

91kg

105kg

Stiff Arm Pulldowns 15-20 reps

55kg

65kg

75kg

85kg

95kg

Bent Over Single Arm Preacher Curls 15 reps

3sets at 15kg nice and slow - Massive pump in bi's from these, first time in ages of doing them

Seated EZ bar preachers 15 reps

Bar +20kg

Bar +30kg x2 sets

Rope Cable Hammer Curls 15 reps

40kg 2x

50kg 2x

30kg Till failure

21's (pre loaded bar)

17.5kg 2x

15kg

Then I ran the rack from 20kg down to 5kg and back again on bicep curls, till failure on each weight.

Amazing pump and a great, great session, loved every second. Will hit legs tomorrow (trial run for squat challenge) and then Friday will be last session till TUesday at the earliest so will finish on Chest and maybe a bit of arms as am out Friday night with the GF and her mates and you know what it is like, you wanna look don't ya  haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ooooo exciting times, getting a custom blend sent out to try;

250mg tren e

250mg mast e

100mg test e

Getting 20ml and going to run at 2ml per week. Have gone high tren vs test as my sides are greatly reduced I have noticed by running at this ratio, especially my skin which gets battered with high test vs lower tren for some reason.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Ooooo exciting times, getting a custom blend sent out to try;
> 
> 250mg tren e
> 
> ...


That sounds beautiful!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> That sounds beautiful!


Can't wait mate, ran the TNTMAST blend from WC and loved it, so hoping and thinking this blend will blow my socks off


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Can't wait mate, ran the TNTMAST blend from WC and loved it, so hoping and thinking this blend will blow my socks off


Is it WC?

Thinking of using their Tren E followed by their NPP for my next cycle...


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So great start to the day! Washing blew up with my clothes inside it half washed; have had to nick my sons mums washing machine to try and get em sorted as I'm going away as of tomorrow and they fcking stink of dirty soapy water. Not happy ffs


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So bags packed, Bruges here we come, well tomorrow morning. Back Monday evening, going for a solid 10-12lb gain in weight in the 3 days I'm away.... Wish me luck!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Last morning in Bruges, has been nothing shirt of spectacular the whole time. The food is amazing & the beer well words can't describe.

Just weighed myself in the hotel and am back up to north of 16st according to the scales against a starting weight before coming of 15st 12lb. Oops.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So my 8 week recomp started just now; jabbed 1.5ml of the superblend, nice and smooth, no PIP whatsoever.

Starting pics are as follows





Weighing 15st 13lbs this morning and have had big bowl of oats, 1ltr of gold top and a couple of packs of beef jerky so far. Just about to cook up 200g of chicken with 150g of basmati and some green veg.

First workout was chest and tris, strength was off but expected that after the past few days and what I've eaten and drunk tbh

Flat bench 5x5

90kg 2x

100kg 3x

Incline bench

65kg

75kg

85kg all 10x

Cable fly

20kg 20x

25kg 15x

30kg 15x

15kg TF

Single arm pull downs

15kg 20x

20kg 20x

25kg 10x

30kg 6x failed badly on this

20kg 10x

Straight bar push downs

50kg 15x

60kg 12x

70kg 12x

CGBP

50kg 15x

60kg 12x

70kg 12x

Absolutely fckd but loved every second


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking sh1t hot Clarky! Beast mode!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Looking sh1t hot Clarky! Beast mode!


Cheers man. I'll admit I was surprised how well I held up after three / four days solid on the sauce with the mrs for her birthday. Onwards and upwards!!!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> So my 8 week recomp started just now; jabbed 1.5ml of the superblend, nice and smooth, no PIP whatsoever.
> 
> Starting pics are as follows
> 
> ...


u need to get on it im bigger than u :lol:

glad u enjoyed ur time away buddy.

need to sort some training out


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> u need to get on it im bigger than u :lol:
> 
> glad u enjoyed ur time away buddy.
> 
> need to sort some training out


You're about a foot taller! Haha

Defo, what's this month like for you on the weekends?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> You're about a foot taller! Haha
> 
> Defo, what's this month like for you on the weekends?


always free on saturdays mate

except this one going out with my mother lol

my mate chris is coming up from oxford to train one weekend could combine that. @Got2getlean when were u thinking?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> always free on saturdays mate
> 
> except this one going out with my mother lol
> 
> my mate chris is coming up from oxford to train one weekend could combine that. @Got2getlean when were u thinking?


Let me know dates ASAP as may have kids but yea that sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Let me know dates ASAP as may have kids but yea that sounds like a plan to me


blast gym get nandos shoot some pre workouts etc ^_^


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> blast gym get nandos shoot some pre workouts etc ^_^


I'm in


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ill provide the pre workout

someone get resten to send us nandos cards lol


----------



## Got2getlean (Apr 15, 2012)

Any sat mate just let me know and I'll be there


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got2getlean said:


> Any sat mate just let me know and I'll be there


sound

@ClarkyBoy up to u then buddy


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Looking good mate, you just started the superblend?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> sound
> 
> @ClarkyBoy up to u then buddy


I'll let you know some dates and we'll get it booked in mate


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Goodfella said:


> Looking good mate, you just started the superblend?


Yes mate, first jab today. Looking forward to hardening up a bit more, going to nail it for the 8 weeks till Xmas and see where I can get myself to.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So sit rep after first session yesterday, major DOMs in my upper chest which is a massive rarity for me, very seldom get DOMs especially in my chest so surprised by this. Triceps feel fine, had a bit of an ache for a few hours last night but feel fresh this morning which I'm not surprised about as they are perhaps my strongest muscles group in terms of recovery and also size.

Woke up late today as working from home so a bit behind on meals etc, just having my oats so will catch up with a shake and some gold top milk just to make sure I'm getting the right intake and get back on point.

Hitting back and biceps later today, will be doing a couple of sets of deads, not too many as lower back is flaring up again so will reign the weight in and just concentrate on form and get the blood flowing.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So second day of the 8 week recomp. Back and biceps, fckd now but another great session and got a great pump in my back and bi's

Wide grip pull ups

3x BW 8-10 reps

Deadlifts

100kg 5x

160kg 5x

Stayed light on this as lower back is sore due to existing injury

Reverse grip pull downs

84kg 10x

91kg 10x

98kg 8x

Single arm DB row

32.5kg 10x

35kg 10x

37.5kg 8x

Ez bar curls

Bar +20kg 3x 15reps

Seated DB curls

10kg 10x

12.5kg 10x

15kg 10x

Started very light as haven't done this very often and trying to find base weight without losing form on reps. Will be upping next week.

Hammer rope curls

40kg 12x

50kg 12x

60kg 12x

As above loved every second, quick shake and chicken and rice for meal number 3 today now.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

So leg day today, very high volume routine, took the basis of it from a Jeff Ling routine he posted on Facebook.

Leg Ext 15 reps per set

56kg WU set

77kg

91kg

105kg

Leg curls 12 reps per set

40kg

50kg

45kg

40kg

Leg press 12 reps per set, 5 sets

250kg all deadstop reps

Front squats 12 reps per set

60kg - kept weight low on this and went ass to grass as haven't really done many front squats before so concentrated on my form over weight for now

Back squats 8 reps per set

90kg

90kg

100kg

Leg curls 12 reps per set

30kg

35kg

40kg

Walking lunges - 3 times back and forth up the gym, 3 sets of that

60kg

Seated calf raise 20 reps per set

80kg 5x

Standing calf raise 20 reps per set

Full stack 3x

Incredible pump going on, and vascular for fun as you see below


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Even even what four days since I've been bk from Belgium can see a difference just by being uber strict with the diet, really flying at the min


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Quick pic update at end of week one if eight week recimp



Legs have really gone pop. Well chuffed



Ignore the ripped boxers but please with side on shot an triceps.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Picked two pots of these up from the post office this morning. Adding 50mg a day into cycle.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Quick pic update at end of week one if eight week recimp
> 
> View attachment 139868
> 
> ...


Fùcking tramp


----------

